# Luiz Suarez



## Kellfire (Apr 21, 2013)

Chomp chomp chomp.

He's the gift that just keeps on giving. :rofl:


----------



## bozza (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverpool fans wonder why he is one of the most hated players in the Premiership.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2013)

bozza said:



			Liverpool fans wonder why he is one of the most hated players in the Premiership.
		
Click to expand...

Dont think they will have to worry any longer. He's played his last game for them today. Once FA slap him with a tasty ban he'll skip of to Spain.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

Not got Sky, what's gone off?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 21, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Not got Sky, what's gone off?
		
Click to expand...

He bit Ivanovic. :rofl:


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

He was done for biting in Holland as well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58ILbyflta8

Could be the end of his time at LFC as you say


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2013)

Bloomin' good footballer...

Just not much of a 'man'...


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sturridge could be in bother too, makes you wonder if be had previous with Bertrand.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 21, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



 He was done for biting in Holland as well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58ILbyflta8

Could be the end of his time at LFC as you say
		
Click to expand...

Ban for the season and you suspect his actions are those of a man who knows he's hated and doesn't intend to hang about.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2013)

Like I said...

Bloomin' good footballer...


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

What has Sturridge been up to.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2013)

And to add insult to injury he pops up to score the equaliser when he should have been sent off.  You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			And to add insult to injury he pops up to score the equaliser when he should have been sent off.  You couldn't make it up.
		
Click to expand...

Thats just typical footy. Happens all the time.
I just don't get why Ivanovic did t show ref mark on his arm


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats just typical footy. Happens all the time.
I just don't get why Ivanovic did t show ref mark on his arm
		
Click to expand...

He did, and the inept cretin waved it away.


----------



## bozza (Apr 21, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats just typical footy. Happens all the time.
I just don't get why Ivanovic did t show ref mark on his arm
		
Click to expand...

He did but to be honest the ref probably couldn't belive that another player would do such a shocking thing!


----------



## smange (Apr 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see the Liverpool fans defend him on this one and turn it round to be victimisation of poor Luiz

Absolutely despicable runt of a man who should be banned for a long time


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds like the ref was a LFC fan today to me


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2013)

Isn't it policy that if an incident is seen by, or reported to the ref and he decides not to take action that's as far as it goes,
The retrospective action is only taken when the ref misses something

Get tigers lawyers onto it, they will save his sorry butt


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe he just thought Ivanovic was an apple! Neigh..... :lol:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Isn't it policy that if an incident is seen by, or reported to the ref and he decides not to take action that's as far as it goes,
The retrospective action is only taken when the ref misses something
		
Click to expand...

All well & good Phil, if Chelsea miss out on the top 4 and the income that comes from the Champions League by one point, having dropped 2 because of the goal scored by a player who shouldn't have been on, what retrospective action will be taken then?


----------



## brendy (Apr 21, 2013)

smange said:



			Can't wait to see the Liverpool fans defend him on this one and turn it round to be victimisation of poor Luiz

Absolutely despicable runt of a man who should be banned for a long time
		
Click to expand...

Nah, its time he went.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 21, 2013)

Whilst what he did has no place in football and he's a total cretin (but a fantastic talent), i find it LOLsome that people on Twitter and Facebook are reacting like he's some kind of international war criminal!  some people need to get a grip.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			All well & good Phil, if Chelsea miss out on the top 4 and the income that comes from the Champions League by one point, having dropped 2 because of the goal scored by a player who shouldn't have been on, what retrospective action will be taken then?
		
Click to expand...

But how many times has that principle occured in pro football this season alone..?
Virtually every game and there's something that could/should/would have affected the outcome.
Yeah Suarez is a runt - we all knew that months ago. He's just proved it today. 
Chelsea weren't good enough to win on the day. The league position at the end of the season will include good breaks and bad ones.
It's Football - take it on the chin ( or arm!) and do better next time..


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			All well & good Phil, if Chelsea miss out on the top 4 and the income that comes from the Champions League by one point, having dropped 2 because of the goal scored by a player who shouldn't have been on, what retrospective action will be taken then?
		
Click to expand...

What about all the other points Chelsea have dropped this season?

I'm not defending Suarez,but he can't be blamed directly if the above happens.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2013)

brendy said:



			Nah, its time he went.
		
Click to expand...

Without him Liverpool would be fighting relegation.


----------



## bozza (Apr 21, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Isn't it policy that if an incident is seen by, or reported to the ref and he decides not to take action that's as far as it goes,
The retrospective action is only taken when the ref misses something

Get tigers lawyers onto it, they will save his sorry butt
		
Click to expand...

The ref didn't see it as far as i'm aware, so he will get a ban for sure and a long one!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 21, 2013)

The man is just the most awful human being in the game. He has repeatedly shown that he is dishonest and violent. I would love to see a proper ban in place for this. In rugby you can be cited whether the ref sees the incident and takes action. Football needs to get its act together and use the technology available. In my opinion he should be banned from playing for at least a year and all his wages docked.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			What about all the other points Chelsea have dropped this season?

I'm not defending Suarez,but he can't be blamed directly if the above happens.
		
Click to expand...

Were they dropped as a direct result of a goal scored by a player who should have been sent off?

No, Suarez isn't to blame for still being on the field, the fault for that lies with Kevin Friend and the assistant referees.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			All well & good Phil, if Chelsea miss out on the top 4 and the income that comes from the Champions League by one point, having dropped 2 because of the goal scored by a player who shouldn't have been on, what retrospective action will be taken then?
		
Click to expand...

Someone (a Chelsea fan, but that doesn't matter) pointed out the Manchester United has 'gained' 16 points from offside goals! While that's quite a stat - especially as a West Ham follower - I just put that down to the foibles of the human error element that I believe is an essential part of most sport - and the aggressive/conservative nature of tactics that different teams adopt.

As long as the FA reviews the incident and takes appropriate action, I'd be satisfied. I'm inclined to think the Rugby Union citing method has distinct benefits over Football's somewhat ham-strung approach.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 21, 2013)

It will be interesting to see if they take into account his previous biting ban from his Ajax days.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Rooter (Apr 21, 2013)

LFC can here, can't defend him. He is a fantastic footballer no question, but we can't have that in any football team. He has to go. We will struggle badly without him, but I just about defended him over evra gate, no defence on this one. Sorry luis, your time is up in English football.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			It will be interesting to see if they take into account his previous biting ban from his Ajax days.
		
Click to expand...


I don't think they could.

If he does get banned it should only be based on this incident.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2013)

He's on par with Diouf n Barton. Scum!!!!!


----------



## Mr_T (Apr 21, 2013)

Despite his unquestionably fantastic ability, would I ever have him in my team? Not a chance. The man is a disgraceful somewhat sub-human creature, words cannot express how much hatred I have for the man. Seen by the ref or not, if the FA don't take action on this then it will be a farce, sadly he can probably only have 2 weeks wages docked but hopefully he is banned for the rest of the season and some of next as well. 

Liverpool must surely be at the end of their tether with him, trouble is where does he go? Despite being a great player how many teams are going to want to take a chance on that kind of liability? They may find it harder to get rid of him than they think


----------



## One Planer (Apr 21, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			He's on par with Diouf n Barton. Scum!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

^
^
^
^

Gareth likes this :thup:

It's amazing what money and a bit of fame can do to folk.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 21, 2013)

T'internet works quickly...


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			T'internet works quickly...






Click to expand...


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			He's on par with Diouf n Barton. Scum!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Cantona was capable of equal 'idiocy' yet he is considered 'charismatic'...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 21, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			Cantona was capable of equal 'idiocy' yet he is considered 'charismatic'...
		
Click to expand...

So very true. One could argue that drop kicking a fan is the worst of all, yet he is still considered a "legend".


----------



## Rooter (Apr 21, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			So very true. One could argue that drop kicking a fan is the worst of all, yet he is still considered a "legend".
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, drop kicking a fan, I agree is not good irrespective of who it was kicking and how much the fan deserved it! but Biting however is a different league. Biting som one is premier league nasty, something is wrong in you head if you bite someone .


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2013)

Which brings us quite nicely in tandem with the Mike Tyson thread
Maybe a mod should merge both threads , bet it would still make perfect sense  



Suarez ........ Sponsored by Colgate


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			Cantona was capable of equal 'idiocy' yet he is considered 'charismatic'...
		
Click to expand...

I'm far from been a utd fan but I personally think biting & spitting is worse than kicking. I can't even see what provoked Suarez to do it.


----------



## LIG (Apr 21, 2013)

The cynic in me suspects that this is Suarez's way of getting out of Liverpool - leave them little choice but to offload him if they can't play him, with the added benefit of reducing his value, meaning clubs will make lower offers.

Seen this before with a couple of other players but can't quite recall who just now.


----------



## brendy (Apr 21, 2013)

Biting is deplorable but who are you trying to kid? What Cantona did could have killed a paying customer nevermind shock/injure the women and children in the immediate seating.
Suarez has to go as he keeps making stupid decisions and I as a lifelong fan do not want to see him in Anfield next year.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm far from been a utd fan but I personally think biting & spitting is worse than kicking. I can't even see what provoked Suarez to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Now, where did I say anything about kicking ...

Think Eric had way more 'form' than just the kicking incident for which he [IIRC] originally received a custodial sentence...


----------



## Rooter (Apr 21, 2013)

brendy said:



			Biting is deplorable but who are you trying to kid? What Cantona did could have killed a paying customer nevermind shock/injure the women and children in the immediate seating.
Suarez has to go as he keeps making stupid decisions and I as a lifelong fan do not want to see him in Anfield next year.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Brendy, but at your first statement. Are you serious that you think cantonas kick could have killed the guy? Sorry I disagree. Anyway, moto gp is starting on bbc3! Proper sport!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			Now, where did I say anything about kicking ...

Think Eric had way more 'form' than just the kicking incident for which he [IIRC] originally received a custodial sentence...
		
Click to expand...

Ok sorry flower


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2013)

Still not as bad as when Ashley Williams kicked a bag of air at RVP,he could av killed the lad!


----------



## freddielong (Apr 21, 2013)

You know its bad when Luiz Suarez lets himself down is that even possible anymore

Horrid horrid man if we did that to a co worker we would be sacked on the spot, he just gets to start his summer holidays early


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

Biting and Spitting are the lowest of the low. Suarez has sunk to the depths with this. What kung fu Eric did does not come close to being as bad as this.


----------



## smange (Apr 21, 2013)

Hilarious how this has been turned round to having a go at United

Once again Suarez drags Liverpool's name through the mud but let's not talk about that, lets deflect the attention to something that happened 18 years ago.

Can you imagine the outcry on here if Rooney had done that today  people would be wanting him hung, drawn and quartered


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2013)

smange said:



			Hilarious how this has been turned round to having a go at United

Once again Suarez drags Liverpool's name through the mud but let's not talk about that, lets deflect the attention to something that happened 18 years ago.

Can you imagine the outcry on here if Rooney had done that today  people would be wanting him hung, drawn and quartered
		
Click to expand...

But on the flip side,Rooney as 1 good game in 6. Or scores a couple of screamers a season & he gets called world class


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

People are wanting Suarez hung drawn and quartered are they not? Just like they would regardless of whoever does it


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Without him Liverpool would be fighting relegation.
		
Click to expand...

But with him they are regularly shamed, globally too!
Fight relegation with honour rather than mediocrity with dis-honour.
He has obviously played his last game of the season, I hope he never darkens Anfield's doors again, he's lower than scum.

*Slime*.


----------



## bozza (Apr 21, 2013)

It shouldn't matter if the player is from Liverpool/ Man Utd or Wigan/Reading.

End of the day it's a act of a coward and a fitlhy human being, he has previous for this and he should serve a long ban in whatever league he plays in.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Apr 21, 2013)

I heard he wanted a taste of Champions League....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

bozza said:



			It shouldn't matter if the player is from Liverpool/ Man Utd or Wigan/Reading.

End of the day it's a act of a coward and a fitlhy human being, he has previous for this and he should serve a long ban in whatever league he plays in.
		
Click to expand...

It shouldn't mate but it does make a difference. If most league players do it, it is normally over within 2 days. When a Liverpool, United, City, Chelsea player does it it can go on forever.

Spitting and biting are amongst the most heinous "crimes" in football. He should serve a ban. 

I reckon it was arm to teeth, though.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 21, 2013)

Just seen this elsewhere online and couldn't resist posting.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Just seen this elsewhere online and couldn't resist posting.






Click to expand...

Nice one bud


----------



## brendy (Apr 21, 2013)

Not quite Steve, Liverpool fans on here and twitter/liverpoolfc.net etc have all shown disgust at what he has done. UTD fans wading in isnt necessary and does reek of irony hence the cantona subject also being raised. And Rooter, honestly, launching studs up two footed over ad hoardings into someones chest/face could have had a lot worse consequences. Biting is bad, to me that is worse as it required a whole lot more effort.



smange said:



			Hilarious how this has been turned round to having a go at United

Once again Suarez drags Liverpool's name through the mud but let's not talk about that, lets deflect the attention to something that happened 18 years ago.

Can you imagine the outcry on here if Rooney had done that today  people would be wanting him hung, drawn and quartered
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

brendy said:



			Not quite Steve, Liverpool fans on here and twitter/liverpoolfc.net etc have all shown disgust at what he has done. UTD fans wading in isnt necessary and does reek of irony hence the cantona subject also being raised. And Rooter, honestly, launching studs up two footed over ad hoardings into someones chest/face could have had a lot worse consequences. Biting is bad, to me that is worse as it required a whole lot more effort.
		
Click to expand...

Only 4 pages so far, wait till MOTD 2 is on. 10,9,8,7......


----------



## smange (Apr 21, 2013)

I wasn't saying Cantona's actions were any better or worse than what Suarez done today Brendy, more so the hilarious way Liverpool fans are once again bringing things up from the distant past from other clubs to try to cover up the fact that their star player has, once again, brought shame on LFC. 

If this had been an ordinary player instead of the one man who has kept LFC in a somewhat reasonable league position I have no doubt that LFC fans would be on here saying he is a disgrace to the club and should be banned for a long time for this incident and taking his previous into account they would want him out of their club.

Liverpool have a great name in world football but with every incident that they tolerate from this man their name is slowly but surely being sullied


----------



## Rooter (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree brendy, the cantina kick was very dangerous, but it was never going to kill the guy. Biting isn't going to either, but it's a hell of a lot nastier.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2013)

Captainron said:



			The man is just the most awful human being in the game.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I would refute that and present John Terry esq as exhibit A.

Suarez isn't far behind to be fair.  Not seen this yet but can't defend biting someone, down there with spitting in the behaviour stakes.

BlueinMunich - If Chelsea miss out on the top 4 by a point you surely can't blame Suarez alone!!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'm afraid I would refute that and present John Terry esq as exhibit A.

Suarez isn't far behind to be fair.  Not seen this yet but can't defend biting someone, down there with spitting in the behaviour stakes.

BlueinMunich - If Chelsea miss out on the top 4 by a point you surely can't blame Suarez alone!!?
		
Click to expand...

Jocko, biting it wasn't, it was more like vicious gnawing. Shocking, TBH.

Yes, Chelsea can't blame the Suarez thing alone. Come in agent Rafa.....


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

I cant believe hes at it again, he just cant help himself doing crazy stuff. Its a shame Ashley Cole wasnt playing because if had of bit him instead then fair enough, player of the season elect :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Jocko, biting it wasn't, it was more like vicious gnawing. Shocking, TBH.

Yes, Chelsea can't blame the Suarez thing alone. Come in agent Rafa.....
		
Click to expand...

Will take a look later on.  How long do you reckon he could get banned for?  He looking for a way out you reckon?


----------



## brendy (Apr 21, 2013)

I have yet to see any true pool supporter make any kind of excuse for what he did. It was nonsensical and the guy deserves the sack for gross misconduct. I cant make my feelings on the subject any clearer. Manu fans need to make sure their pants are whiter than white before pointing the finger at anyone elses washing though.



smange said:



			I wasn't saying Cantona's actions were any better or worse than what Suarez done today Brendy, more so the hilarious way Liverpool fans are once again bringing things up from the distant past from other clubs to try to cover up the fact that their star player has, once again, brought shame on LFC. 

If this had been an ordinary player instead of the one man who has kept LFC in a somewhat reasonable league position I have no doubt that LFC fans would be on here saying he is a disgrace to the club and should be banned for a long time for this incident and taking his previous into account they would want him out of their club.

Liverpool have a great name in world football but with every incident that they tolerate from this man their name is slowly but surely being sullied
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pull (Apr 21, 2013)

Considering rio Ferdinand got 8 months for just missing a drugs test squarez must get at least similar ! Shocking tbh


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Will take a look later on.  How long do you reckon he could get banned for?  He looking for a way out you reckon?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, Defoe bit Mascherano at Spurs years ago, but as the ref "saw" it and booked him, no further ban. If it ties in with the FA's "consistency" - god knows. I think 4 games is about right.

It depends on how bad the hysterics get, though. I don't think he consciously done it to get a move, no matter what the cynics say, I think it is like his football, all off the cuff.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

Pull said:



			Considering rio Ferdinand got 8 months for just missing a drugs test squarez must get at least similar ! Shocking tbh
		
Click to expand...

Have a word with yourself.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dunno, Defoe bit Mascherano at Spurs years ago, but as the ref "saw" it and booked him, no further ban. If it ties in with the FA's "consistency" - god knows. I think 4 games is about right.

It depends on how bad the hysterics get, though. I don't think he consciously done it to get a move, no matter what the cynics say, I think it is like his football, all off the cuff.
		
Click to expand...

Would agree I think it's unlikely to be premeditated to clear a path out which has been suggested a fair bit (now I'm looking into it).  Think he just has a fair portion of nutter in him like you say.  Quite strong words from Ian Ayre.......

For all his volatility would be tough to replace him, some footballer.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Have a word with yourself.
		
Click to expand...



:thup:


Nothing like 'forgetting' to p in in the bottle. That's as good as testing positive this is not comparable.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

Think it's worth way more than a 4 game ban though


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 21, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Think it's worth way more than a 4 game ban though
		
Click to expand...



Maybe 19.... No wait 20 :whoo: :whoo:   :cheers:


----------



## thecraw (Apr 21, 2013)

If Liverpool stand by him again then is speaks volumes as well.

Can't question his ability and skill but an out and out thug. Deplorable thing to do yet again from him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Think it's worth way more than a 4 game ban though
		
Click to expand...

4 games this season, 25 next. Some would have.

I'm not trying to move this conversation, but isn't it a farce, all this "the referee has dealt with it at the time" lark.

Just because a ref gives a foul, yellow card etc, it is seen as dealt with and the FA can't act. There have been some horrendous decisions that have not been punished due to this, and it is spectacularly wrong. Mcmanaman's tackle a few weeks ago, Rooney's elbow at Wigan the other year, Aguero's last week. 

I know it is hard to say where the line should be with retrospective refereeing, but if it is gross violent conduct (as today) players should be banned. The whole thing is a farce.

I know the ref hasn't seen today's, so he will be banned, but Defoe does the same thing (not as vicious) and the ref sees it years ago, and he only gets a booking.

One of the worst assaults I've seen this season was David Luiz's on the Brentford player - shocking - a sending off  - It should have cost Chelsea the FA cup (blue in Munich).:ears:


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 21, 2013)

My reckoning.  The ref 'dealt with it' and no further action.  Disgusting.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			4 games this season, 25 next. Some would have.

I'm not trying to move this conversation, but isn't it a farce, all this "the referee has dealt with it at the time" lark.

Just because a ref gives a foul, yellow card etc, it is seen as dealt with and the FA can't act. There have been some horrendous decisions that have not been punished due to this, and it is spectacularly wrong. Mcmanaman's tackle a few weeks ago, Rooney's elbow at Wigan the other year, Aguero's last week.

I know it is hard to say where the line should be with retrospective refereeing, but if it is gross violent conduct (as today) players should be banned. The whole thing is a farce.

I know the ref hasn't seen today's, so he will be banned, but Defoe does the same thing (not as vicious) and the ref sees it years ago, and he only gets a booking.

Click to expand...

I agree to a part what you are saying. However bad tackles, fights, elbows whatever have always happened and always will and should be punished with the usual 3 or 4 game bans when a red card is given for those type a challenges not condoning it but it is part and parcel of the game. What LS has done today goes way beyond normal occurances on a football pitch it is a really low and shameful act. Yes the rules are stupid at times and Defoe should have been dealt with more than he was. I think LS should be looking at a 10 game ban minimum and the biggest fine they can land him with


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			4 games this season, 25 next. Some would have.

I'm not trying to move this conversation, but isn't it a farce, all this "the referee has dealt with it at the time" lark.

Just because a ref gives a foul, yellow card etc, it is seen as dealt with and the FA can't act. There have been some horrendous decisions that have not been punished due to this, and it is spectacularly wrong. Mcmanaman's tackle a few weeks ago, Rooney's elbow at Wigan the other year, Aguero's last week.

I know it is hard to say where the line should be with retrospective refereeing, but if it is gross violent conduct (as today) players should be banned. The whole thing is a farce.

I know the ref hasn't seen today's, so he will be banned, but Defoe does the same thing (not as vicious) and the ref sees it years ago, and he only gets a booking.

Click to expand...

This is where the need a panel to sit every Tuesday after the weeks games have been completed to review the incidents that may need further action. A warning system followed by game bans etc etc, so many games for a stamp then so many for headbutt etc. Previous record should be taken into account and players should be summoned to the FA to plead their case and explain their actions.

They do it in rugby league and that nowhere near the same world as football money wise. There is clear transparency there and player still do mad stuff but nobody gets away with anything they shouldnt.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			This is where the need a panel to sit every Tuesday after the weeks games have been completed to review the incidents that may need further action. A warning system followed by game bans etc etc, so many games for a stamp then so many for headbutt etc. Previous record should be taken into account and players should be summoned to the FA to plead their case and explain their actions.

They do it in rugby league and that nowhere near the same world as football money wise. There is clear transparency there and player still do mad stuff but nobody gets away with anything they shouldnt.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, a few days later, to let the dust settle.

It's not fair to have to let them look through Bolton matches again though Birchy - that's just cruel.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Maybe 19.... No wait 20 :whoo: :whoo:   :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Think your hoping a bit there but anything under 8 game ban and he has got off light I reckon


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			I agree to a part what you are saying. However bad tackles, fights, elbows whatever have always happened and always will and should be punished with the usual 3 or 4 game bans when a red card is given for those type a challenges not condoning it but it is part and parcel of the game. What LS has done today goes way beyond normal occurances on a football pitch it is a really low and shameful act. Yes the rules are stupid at times and Defoe should have been dealt with more than he was. I think LS should be looking at a 10 game ban minimum and the biggest fine they can land him with
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't argue too much, but if someone gets banned for 10 games for that, but only 8 for rascism - the FA would get so much stick. It would also be 4 more than John Terry's for rascism also.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'm afraid I would refute that and present John Terry esq as exhibit A.

BlueinMunich - If Chelsea miss out on the top 4 by a point you surely can't blame Suarez alone!!?
		
Click to expand...

Do tell me when John Terry has ever bitten anyone, or worse?

As for blaming Suarez, remind me who executed a blatant push on Ramires to make space for the equaliser at Stamford Bridge, Uruguayan chap, likes spitting at people & using the N word....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I couldn't argue too much, but if someone gets banned for 10 games for that, but only 8 for rascism - the FA would get so much stick. It would also be 4 more than John Terry's for rascism also.
		
Click to expand...

Believe it or not most LFC fans I've spoke to since the match and on Facebook, are ashamed about this.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I couldn't argue too much, but if someone gets banned for 10 games for that, but only 8 for rascism - the FA would get so much stick. It would also be 4 more than John Terry's for rascism also.
		
Click to expand...

The JT thing was a farce anyway, the fact he got found not Guilty in a court of law did not really help matters. The fact LS has already been banned for 8 games for racism may well count against him here as it another serious breach he has committed and they could well look to nail him this time. May well be time to move him on as he is proving to be more trouble than anyone could have imagined.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do tell me when John Terry has ever bitten anyone, or worse?

As for blaming Suarez, remind me who executed a blatant push on Ramires to make space for the equaliser at Stamford Bridge, Uruguayan chap, likes spitting at people & using the N word....
		
Click to expand...

Come on blue, give Suarez stick for what he's done (fair enough), and for cheating but don't be holier than thou. Drogba was equally as bad as a cheat.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on blue, give Suarez stick for what he's done (fair enough), and for cheating but don't be holier than thou. Drogba was equally as bad as a cheat.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think I'd defended Drogba in this thread, hadn't even seen his name mentioned until you brought him up.  What's he got to do with biting people then?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

Oooohhh, might me time for an early night.....(yawns).

Tin hat on.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on blue, give Suarez stick for what he's done (fair enough), and for cheating but don't be holier than thou. Drogba was equally as bad as a cheat.
		
Click to expand...

Somebody said earlier in the thread about being whiter than white before throwing mud.

.... And I agree with it.

Most, if not all clubs in the Premier League have a cheat of some kind in the squad, and I include Stoke in that statement.

Some have more than one too. Be it Suarez, Terry, Bale, whoever. All teams have cheats.

Best to keep the mud slinging to a minimum IMO.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Didn't think I'd defended Drogba in this thread, hadn't even seen his name mentioned until you brought him up.  What's he got to do with biting people then?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing, but you brought up Suarez pushing someone to gain an advantage and a goal,it goes on 50 times a game.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Exactly, a few days later, to let the dust settle.

It's not fair to have to let them look through Bolton matches again though Birchy - that's just cruel.
		
Click to expand...

Well they wont have to until next season after we steamroller the playoffs


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do tell me when John Terry has ever bitten anyone, or worse?

As for blaming Suarez, remind me who executed a blatant push on Ramires to make space for the equaliser at Stamford Bridge, Uruguayan chap, likes spitting at people & using the N word....
		
Click to expand...

Do you see the irony in you're post? You really going down the racist route to defend Terry!!??

I am not defending Suarez in any way, let me make that clear.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nothing, but you brought up Suarez pushing someone to gain an advantage and a goal,it goes on 50 times a game.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did, brought up specifically in response to a comment about could we blame Suarez for costing Chelsea enough points for missing out on a place in Europe, and between that push and today's incident we are 4 points worse off.  It wasn't to claim that he was any worse than others in that respect, Drogba included.  And in fairness, I suppose we shouldn't blame Suarez, we should blame the inept cretins with the whistles.


----------



## Joff (Apr 21, 2013)

Just can't get enough. Love him.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes I did, brought up specifically in response to a comment about could we blame Suarez for costing Chelsea enough points for missing out on a place in Europe, and between that push and today's incident we are 4 points worse off.  It wasn't to claim that he was any worse than others in that respect, Drogba included.  And in fairness, I suppose we shouldn't blame Suarez, we should blame the inept cretins with the whistles.
		
Click to expand...

So Chelsea players/management are blameless in not getting enough points to finish in the top 4? It is 100% down to Suarez?


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I couldn't argue too much, *but if someone gets banned for 10 games for that, but only 8 for rascism *- the FA would get so much stick. It would also be 4 more than John Terry's for rascism also.
		
Click to expand...

If somebody racially abused me, I'd laugh & walk away.
If somebody bit me, I wouldn't laugh and I wouldn't walk away!

*Slime*.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Do you see the irony in you're post? You really going down the racist route to defend Terry!!??

I am not defending Suarez in any way, let me make that clear.
		
Click to expand...

I asked when John Terry had bitten anyone.  I included a description from which some people might recognise the man at the centre of this thread based on his previous behaviour.  I'm not going down the racist route to defend Terry.  If you choose to draw that conclusion from the post that is down to you, it certainly isn't what I said.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2013)

If he gets a ban then it shouldn't be no more than 3 games.

A certain player headbutted another player this season and got 3 games.

Biting/headbutting  is in the same catergory for me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

Slime said:



			If somebody racially abused me, I'd laugh & walk away.
If somebody bit me, I wouldn't laugh and I wouldn't walk away!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Says the great white shark.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 21, 2013)

Personally I think it was a message to Roman just to say "if your thinking of buying me can you afford to feed me 2 Chelsea players a week now I have a taste for Chavs blood"


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2013)

So is Suarez a vampire?
Buffy would sort him out


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Says the great white shark. 






Click to expand...

Quality reposte *Liverbirdie*.  :thup:

*Slime*.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 21, 2013)

He's been made to apologise on Sky sports news. Ian Ayre,I think,has had enough.
No chance of my team being done for biting.They've still go their milk teeth,most of them!!


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 21, 2013)

i was listening to the news on the radio and there was a comment from some police inspector stating he could be done under common law for assault,even if no complaint was made by the person who was assaulted.lets face it the bloke is a disgrace and should be banned for 12 months and the ban be world wide,look at his track record and tell me he should get of scott free!!!!!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			Dont think they will have to worry any longer. He's played his last game for them today. Once FA slap him with a tasty ban he'll skip of to Spain.
		
Click to expand...

TASTY ok Mr H Lecter .


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 21, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			i was listening to the news on the radio and there was a comment from some police inspector stating he could be done under common law for assault,even if no complaint was made by the person who was assaulted.lets face it the bloke is a disgrace and should be banned for 12 months and the ban be world wide,look at his track record and tell me he should get of scott free!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

If it happened in the workplace, it would result in sacking.Surely a football pitch is hi workplace.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			i was listening to the news on the radio and there was a comment from some police inspector stating he could be done under common law for assault,even if no complaint was made by the person who was assaulted.lets face it the bloke is a disgrace and should be banned for 12 months and the ban be world wide,look at his track record and tell me he should get of scott free!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

There is always some divvy who wants to geg in on stuff like this (police inspector on this occasion, an ignored bishop or MP) who just wants to get on the telly, so ignore them whoppers.

I don't think one person on here has said he should get off scott-free.

Good night , don't let the bed bugs bi........


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

That means if a fight breaks out on the pitch then there could be assault charges or any other incident, load of rubbish if you ask me, LB is right in what he says, 12 month ban!! doubt he will even get 12 match ban


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			That means if a fight breaks out on the pitch then there could be assault charges or any other incident, load of rubbish if you ask me, LB is right in what he says, 12 month ban!! doubt he will even get 12 match ban
		
Click to expand...

Anymore than  3 games will be harsh.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Anymore than  3 games will be harsh.
		
Click to expand...

If he gets away with a 3 game ban he will be the luckiest player around. Certainly should not be playing again this season


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			If he gets away with a 3 game ban he will be the luckiest player around. Certainly should not be playing again this season
		
Click to expand...

Compared to player who headbutted another player and only got 3games?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2013)

thecraw said:



			If Liverpool stand by him again then is speaks volumes as well.

Can't question his ability and skill but an out and out thug. Deplorable thing to do yet again from him.
		
Click to expand...

He'll fit in well at Ibrox if he's sacked we need someone with a bit of bite.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Compared to player who headbutted another player and only got 3games?
		
Click to expand...

October 1995 Duncan Ferguson  got 3 months IN JAIL  for headbutting another player during a game  . He did have previous and was on probation , but he didn't eat or bite anyone. And yes he played for Rangers .


----------



## Whee (Apr 22, 2013)

Not much to be said, that hasn't already been said.

One thing though, I can't wait to see the Liverpool t-shirts during their next pre-match warm up!!


----------



## Wayman (Apr 22, 2013)

disgrace should be banned for lifEe!

he is a (edited By Moderator) any ways


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 22, 2013)

If he gets ban till the end of the season it's hardly a punisent as Liverpool av nothing to play for.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Compared to player who headbutted another player and only got 3games?
		
Click to expand...

Yep biting is far worse. Cant think of another single player in the prem that would do it


----------



## CMAC (Apr 22, 2013)

dont usually comment in footy threads as they just end up going the same way, however, the guy is a known and convicted racist thug, no man is greater than the game- get rid.


----------



## Jay Gee (Apr 22, 2013)

Being good at sports doesn't make a good person. Suarez is an idiot and he's not the only one in the Premiership.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting read this , OK I am definatly not a fan of LS but have to admit he is gifted player ... 

To me & just my opinion , he bit the guy grand , it was a moment of madness ,which none of us were surprised by as we know he is capable of , it wasn't pre meditated it was a silly reaction .. 
I think we have to see past it being LS tho,  and just any player (ok he has history but he served his ban for that) , he acted like a kid would, he didn't put in a career ending tackle or break a player up for weeks so lets keep it all sensible .. 

He will get prob 5 matches , the season will peter out with utd winning handy , city finishing 2nd .. spurs chelski or gooners in 3rd &   4th.. the battle to avoid  the 3rd drop place will be the exciting finish ..

Football is a serious business , if a large offer comes in for the guy theres a chance they will sell him on if not they wont , you wont just fritter away one of your biggest assets for a loss ..


----------



## Bucket92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't wait to see the scumbag leave the league for good.


----------



## Shaunmg (Apr 22, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			If he gets ban till the end of the season it's hardly a punisent as Liverpool av nothing to play for.
		
Click to expand...


This sums up everything up for me, explain why you think Liverpool should be punished. Behind all the calls for punishment just short of public execution, I have no doubt itâ€™s really Liverpool you want to punish, not Suarez

 I cannot defend the indefensible and like most Liverpool fans I want severe punishment. I personally now want to see the back of him. He has let us down this time for sure. Forget the FA, Liverpool should severely punish him.

I defended him over the Evra affair and still think he was made a scape goat. His cheating is no worse than many others, in fact heâ€™s not as bad as players like Bale who has had double the booking for simulation than Suarez, but this time there is no defence 

 I have the feeling Suarez was going anyway. Now the owners can sell him without the flak from the fans. in my opinion, he is the best in the Premier League, and amongst the top 5 in the world. In spite of his reputation the richest and best teams in Europe will still be chasing him.


----------



## bozza (Apr 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			If he gets a ban then it shouldn't be no more than 3 games.

A certain player headbutted another player this season and got 3 games.

Biting/headbutting  is in the same catergory for me.
		
Click to expand...

I presume you are talking about Fellaini here?

Yes he was lucky to get a 3 game ban but the Stoke players gave as good as they got there was sly digs, kicks on him all game.

From what i saw yesterday Suarez wasn't even provoked into the attack, he just lost his head and decided to try take a chunk out of a players arm.


----------



## Whee (Apr 22, 2013)

I put biting below headbutting/punching in terms of 'scumminess'. 

It's barking mad, nothing less than that. If he had the red mist for whatever reason, and just clocked Ivanovic in the side of the head, fine, I can understand that reaction. Lashing out in anger is a normal reaction.

But biting? It's not human instinct to react like that. The animal needs locking up.


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			If he gets a ban then it shouldn't be no more than 3 games.

*A certain player headbutted another player this season and got 3 games*.

Biting/headbutting  is in the same catergory for me.
		
Click to expand...

A player did it up here a long time ago and got a bit of time in the BarL for it, no place for headbutting either.

Fantastic footballer but a nutcase, Liverpool have a tough decision and it will be a financially motivated decision as to sell him now with the baggage he is carrying they will be lucky to recoup the Â£25m they paid which is a shame as I reckon he is worth way more than that.

For me they have to cut their losses, he is damaging the reputation of the club.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 22, 2013)

i loved rodgers comments about explaining to luis that this behaviour is unacceptable.  hes a grown man for gods sake!  lol


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 22, 2013)

Just read he has been offered an anger management course by the PFA...

Thats it sorted then ...


----------



## Whee (Apr 22, 2013)

Whee said:



			I put biting below headbutting/punching in terms of 'scumminess'. 

It's barking mad, nothing less than that. If he had the red mist for whatever reason, and just clocked Ivanovic in the side of the head, fine, I can understand that reaction. Lashing out in anger is a normal reaction.

But biting? It's not human instinct to react like that. The animal needs locking up.
		
Click to expand...

Just to clarify, my scale is descending! 

Biting is much worse than a punch or a headbutt in my book.


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Anymore than  3 games will be harsh.
		
Click to expand...

You're not well, are you running a temperature? 
On what basis would any more than three games be harsh?

*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 22, 2013)

Shaunmg said:



			This sums up everything up for me, explain why you think Liverpool should be punished. Behind all the calls for punishment just short of public execution, I have no doubt itâ€™s really Liverpool you want to punish, not Suarez

 I cannot defend the indefensible and like most Liverpool fans I want severe punishment. I personally now want to see the back of him. He has let us down this time for sure. Forget the FA, Liverpool should severely punish him.

I defended him over the Evra affair and still think he was made a scape goat. His cheating is no worse than many others, in fact heâ€™s not as bad as players like Bale who has had double the booking for simulation than Suarez, but this time there is no defence 

 I have the feeling Suarez was going anyway. Now the owners can sell him without the flak from the fans. in my opinion, he is the best in the Premier League, and amongst the top 5 in the world. In spite of his reputation the richest and best teams in Europe will still be chasing him.
		
Click to expand...

Ok maybe we should just deport vile animal. Lets be honest if he got a season ban it wouldn't affect Liverpool,can't see Them having much to play for next season either


----------



## Jdb2005 (Apr 22, 2013)

Scum


----------



## gjbike (Apr 22, 2013)

Suarez in not available today he is out having a bite


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 22, 2013)

He's been fined by Liverpool (that will teach the multi millionaire) but they will not sell him.  I suspect they have done their sums and worked out that the financial damage to their brand by keeping him is less than the potential additional revenue they would gain if they qualify for the 'Not all Champions by a long shot' League in future years, for which they need him.  

Any accountant would have come to the same decision.....


----------



## tsped83 (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe he wasn't hugged enough as a child. The guy is undoubtedly a class footballer, but has a screw loose. NOT-RIGHT-IN-THE-HEAD.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

Far too many people going way over the top with this. 4 game ban will suffice imo and thats a stern punishment going off past incidents. The Fellaini headbutt was much more violent than this bite, the bite was more sly than anything else. People have done far worse than this and not got this same reaction. Its not like he has kung fu kicked somebody in the crowd or busted somebodys knee to end their career is it? 

Suarez has got serious temperament issues and needs help in that department. Liverpool would be wise to get him professional help imo. He is seriously out of control on a football pitch but hes not the first and wont be the last.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 22, 2013)

Slime said:



			You're not well, are you running a temperature? 
On what basis would any more than three games be harsh?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

basically if the ref would off sent him off that would of been the end of the matter 3 game automatic ban and a struggler to add much else on. As there was no action penalty is much easier to impose i reckon the FA will go 6/7 and further censure.
Liverpool must be looking to offload if someone will give them the money they paid Ajax back?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Far too many people going way over the top with this. 4 game ban will suffice imo and thats a stern punishment going off past incidents. The Fellaini headbutt was much more violent than this bite, the bite was more sly than anything else. People have done far worse than this and not got this same reaction. Its not like he has kung fu kicked somebody in the crowd or busted somebodys knee to end their career is it? 

Suarez has got serious temperament issues and needs help in that department. Liverpool would be wise to get him professional help imo. He is seriously out of control on a football pitch but hes not the first and wont be the last.
		
Click to expand...

He got 7 match ban last time he did it,yeah let's give him a lesser ban for a repeat offence. That'll show him


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

4 game ban which means he will miss the meaningless end of season game will be no punishment whatsoever and teach him nothing


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 22, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			dont usually comment in footy threads as they just end up going the same way, however, the guy is a known and convicted racist thug, no man is greater than the game- get rid.
		
Click to expand...

I must have missed tha one. When was he convicted of being a racist thug? I do not remember any court case about it, apart from the FA having a kangaroo court. As a Liverpool fan though it is another dark cloud Suarez has thrown over the club. Keep him and change the way he is? By doing that you would have to change his attitude on the pitch that will no doubt change the way he plays. Or sell him and hope that the rumours are true about Bayern and Juventus being interested start a mini bidding war and make a tidy little profit from him. Tough few weeks coming up for the board at Anfield as they need to make a decision on what they will do with him. Personally I would keep him as any team trying to get in the top 4 needs top quality players.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			He got 7 match ban last time he did it,yeah let's give him a lesser ban for a repeat offence. That'll show him

Click to expand...

That was in a different league in a different country though. That has nothing to do with this or English football. Over there they could different bans for offences to what we do over here.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			4 game ban which means he will miss the meaningless end of season game will be no punishment whatsoever and teach him nothing
		
Click to expand...

You cant give out punishments on the basis of teaching somebody a lesson. The ban has got to be relative to other bans that have been dished out or it will become a farce. Nobody has had a 27 game ban for biting before have they?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok maybe we should just deport vile animal. Lets be honest if he got a season ban it wouldn't affect Liverpool,can't see Them having much to play for next season either

Click to expand...

You really have a big chip on your shoulder regarding Liverpool, don't you.

Saying the same thing twice, do you follow the chips up with a pint of bitter as well?

I believe LFC have accepted a bid of Â£32 Million form Borussia Munch engladbach.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 22, 2013)

Not read all the threads so apologies if this has been said.

I think many miss the point of Suarez's actions, the big defender was obstructing him from playing the ball and pushing him out of the way.
This now seems to be common in football and many minutes are wasted by referees sorting these defenders out, seldom penalising them..
The ref should have awarded Suarez a penalty/foul before he started biting him.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You cant give out punishments on the basis of teaching somebody a lesson. The ban has got to be relative to other bans that have been dished out or it will become a farce. Nobody has had a 27 game ban for biting before have they?
		
Click to expand...

27 game ban who said that Cant be relative to other bans dished out as nobody as far as I am aware has been twisted/vile enough to bite a fellow professional so we are in a new area here. I thought punishments were to teach people a lesson that is the whole point of them is it not? It will be very interesting to see what the FA do here with him, I think given his record they will be looking to nail him if they can


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That was in a different league in a different country though. That has nothing to do with this or English football. Over there they could different bans for offences to what we do over here.
		
Click to expand...

So if some 1 commits a crime in a different country,serves there time in jail,then comes to England & commits the same crime,the previous wouldn't be brought up in court???? Go home ya drunk


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Apr 22, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not read all the threads so apologies if this has been said.

I think many miss the point of Suarez's actions, the big defender was obstructing him from playing the ball and pushing him out of the way.
This now seems to be common in football and many minutes are wasted by referees sorting these defenders out, seldom penalising them..
The ref should have awarded Suarez a penalty/foul before he started biting him.
		
Click to expand...


So it's the referee's fault for Suarez biting a player because he didn't get a penalty?     Do you actually know ANYTHING about football?


----------



## One Planer (Apr 22, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not read all the threads so apologies if this has been said.

I think many miss the point of Suarez's actions, the big defender was obstructing him from playing the ball and pushing him out of the way.
This now seems to be common in football and many minutes are wasted by referees sorting these defenders out, seldom penalising them..
The ref should have awarded Suarez a penalty/foul before he started biting him.
		
Click to expand...

I'd contest this point Droon.

Defenders, or any player, are allowed to shield the ball using their body. What else are they supposed to do, let an attacking player run through on goal? 

If Suarez was running ito the penalty area, knocked the ball around, Ivanovic, and then got obstructed, I'd agree penalty  

In this case Ivanovic got into a good position against Suarez and used his body to shield to ball clear. Suarez got frustrated and, well, we know the rest.

Obstructing a player and shelding a ball are completley different things. Ask any striker who has taken the ball into the corner in the 93rd minute when there team is leading.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not read all the threads so apologies if this has been said.

I think many miss the point of Suarez's actions, the big defender was obstructing him from playing the ball and pushing him out of the way.
This now seems to be common in football and many minutes are wasted by referees sorting these defenders out, seldom penalising them..
The ref should have awarded Suarez a penalty/foul before he started biting him.
		
Click to expand...

Well Doon, I know your no Liverpool fan, but the biggest most biased LFC fan wouldn't have come up with that. 

I see your overall point though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			So if some 1 commits a crime in a different country,serves there time in jail,then comes to England & commits the same crime,the previous wouldn't be brought up in court???? Go home ya drunk
		
Click to expand...

I think it's you who has been on the meths.

In an English (British? I know they sometimes differ) you are not allowed to bring up previous crimes. The judge can when giving  out a sentence, but the barristers can't.

Birchy, take him with you, he's had too many.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well Doon, I know your no Liverpool fan, but the biggest most biased LFC fan wouldn't have come up with that. 

I see your overall point though.
		
Click to expand...

I know that's unreal that one. So the solution now for any striker that is being obstructed by a defender is to start biting their arm and it is the refs fault for not awarding a penalty before the biting started. You couldn't make it up


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			So if some 1 commits a crime in a different country,serves there time in jail,then comes to England & commits the same crime,the previous wouldn't be brought up in court???? Go home ya drunk
		
Click to expand...

This is sporting incident not a murder enquiry FGS. Nobody has died and nobody is seriously injured. People seem to want him nailed to suit their own agenda.


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2013)

Paul_Stewart said:



			So it's the referee's fault for Suarez biting a player because he didn't get a penalty?     Do you actually know ANYTHING about football?
		
Click to expand...

I think you miss his point, Suarez biting was a retaliation to the manhandling. Still not right but it's a reason.


----------



## birdieman (Apr 22, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			I know that's unreal that one. So the solution now for any striker that is being obstructed by a defender is to start biting their arm and it is the refs fault for not awarding a penalty before the biting started. You couldn't make it up
		
Click to expand...

Imagine the scouts reporting back to the manager on the striker they've been watching........." Hi Boss, the lad's not got great pace, he can only pass with his right foot, rubbish at tackling and only mediocre in the air........but you should see the set of gnashers on him....buy him!":ears:


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

birdieman said:



			Imagine the scouts reporting back to the manager on the striker they've been watching........." Hi Boss, the lad's not got great pace, he can only pass with his right foot, rubbish at tackling and only mediocre in the air........but you should see the set of gnashers on him....buy him!":ears:

Click to expand...

Perhaps the FA should make him wear a gum shield for every match he plays from now on


----------



## smange (Apr 22, 2013)

Find it interesting to see Sky showing Liverpools stats with and without Suarez and contrary to what seems to be popular belief they have actually a better record without him in the team 

Im no Liverpool fan but one thing that has been said on here and elsewhere is that if he is banned it will be of no punishment to Liverpool as their season is over and he would miss meaningless games. I dont get this  

Why should Liverpool be punished? Suarez is the one who deserves punishment and in the game of football a ban is the only real punishment that can be dealt out. Liverpool have imposed the maximum fine and im sure a stern warning about future behaviour was handed out as well. 

Anyone who believes he was going to be "sacked" by Liverpool are way out of touch with modern football, where morals and reputations are sadly placed well behind financial gain. He may be sold in the summer but no way will he be forced out without a major recoup of most/all of the cost of buying him.

His "apology" is meaningless as well, only issued after pressure and consultation from manager/chairman/agent or whoever. If he really wanted to apologise he should have been man enough to go to the Chelsea dressing room after the match and apologise to Ivanovic face to face.


----------



## Shaunmg (Apr 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			This is sporting incident not a murder enquiry FGS. Nobody has died and nobody is seriously injured. People seem to want him nailed to suit their own agenda.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! and that agenda is to disadvantage and frustrate Liverpool


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

smange said:



			Find it interesting to see Sky showing Liverpools stats with and without Suarez and contrary to what seems to be popular belief they have actually a better record without him in the team 

Im no Liverpool fan but one thing that has been said on here and elsewhere is that if he is banned it will be of no punishment to Liverpool as their season is over and he would miss meaningless games. I dont get this  

Why should Liverpool be punished? Suarez is the one who deserves punishment and in the game of football a ban is the only real punishment that can be dealt out. Liverpool have imposed the maximum fine and im sure a stern warning about future behaviour was handed out as well. 

Anyone who believes he was going to be "sacked" by Liverpool are way out of touch with modern football, where morals and reputations are sadly placed well behind financial gain. He may be sold in the summer but no way will he be forced out without a major recoup of most/all of the cost of buying him.

His "apology" is meaningless as well, only issued after pressure and consultation from manager/chairman/agent or whoever. If he really wanted to apologise he should have been man enough to go to the Chelsea dressing room after the match and apologise to Ivanovic face to face.
		
Click to expand...

Well done - the voice of reason (not being sarcastic).:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			This is sporting incident not a murder enquiry FGS. Nobody has died and nobody is seriously injured. People seem to want him nailed to suit their own 
Should opposition defenders have to worry about getting too close to him incase he sinks his teeth in??? I think it says a lot about people that don't think it's a real issue after some one bites a opposition player for the second time in his career

Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I think you miss his point, Suarez biting was a retaliation to the manhandling. Still not right but it's a reason.
		
Click to expand...

But there wasn't any "manhandling! LS had his left arm/hand on Ivans shoulder and made no effort to remove it, they were simply jostling for position, no issues what-so-ever with either of them doing that, its a physical game, or at least it should be to an extent.  But to then bite him is simply a moment of madness and the lad obviously has serious mental issues if he can react in ANY circumstances like that not once, but has history of it prior!

Personally, I also think that a bite is worse than a head-butt. Courts see head-butts as a very serious act and treat the using of the head in any assault no different to using a weapon", a bite is seen as a worse offence as it has far graver consequences, it is deemed as ABH and as such, a criminal offence.  I expect to be kicked on the football pitch, I don't expect to be bitten!

The ref in all of this is hugely at fault, he has taken no notice TWICE when Ivan has clearly mimicked the actions of LS that he had bitten him and should have walked.

I think we should take a leaf from Rugby League and have a different colour card and put players "on report" to be judged by a panel later in the week but prior to any future matches if the ref believes something serious has happened but didn't see it. This I think will remove all the sly, intentional and blatant cheating that is growing in the game and when suitable fines and bans are put in place after any reported offence has been judged, managers will soon be more on the players backs to have them cut it out, or get rid.   

When you have the history of Liverpool thrown at you at every opportunity but accept what they have achieved in the past, players both skilful and hard but always fair decorated for decades and still seen around the club presently, it is a sad indictment that such a player like LS is part of that establishment displaying such a disgraceful act on the pitch wearing that shirt.

They should offload ASAP and _maybe_, there year will be next year, again


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2013)

In all this I notice little mention of the amount of added time -  I thought it was only United that got that....


----------



## Snelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah Premiership football.  Played by morons who are managed by simpletons, all watched by a mixture of armchair experts, Stone Island clad imbeciles, gullible dullards and the terminally hard of learning. 

The Premiership product perfectly encapsulates what is wrong with modern Britain.   I used to love British football and now I don't  care if I never see another match in my life.  Most of it is very poor fare anyway with a poor standard of technical ability. 

As for Suarez,  what he has done is no worse than the spitting, swearing, wrestling, diving and conniving that the rest of the morally bankrupt proles in the Premier League do every week.  

And I reckon the whole thing is rigged to a certain extent too. More WWF then anything else.


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2013)

Snelly said:



			More WWF then anything else.
		
Click to expand...

What has wildlife got to do with it?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

He's a Rat aint he


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2013)

Imurg said:



			In all this I notice little mention of the amount of added time -  I thought it was only United that got that....

Click to expand...

I think they beat united's usual 96th minute offerings although that was the same official time added yesterday but I'm sure LS scored in the 97th!

It must be "red thing"


----------



## One Planer (Apr 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think they beat united's usual 96th minute offerings although that was the same official time added yesterday but I'm sure LS scored in the 97th!

It must be "red thing" 

Click to expand...

I thought Howard Webb was due a start for United tonight?


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			He's a Rat aint he
		
Click to expand...

Send him to Alexandra Bastedo's Donkey Sanctuary I say....


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I thought Howard Webb was due a start for United tonight?
		
Click to expand...

He suits red

View attachment 5797


----------



## One Planer (Apr 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			He suits red

View attachment 5797

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 22, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I thought Howard Webb was due a start for United tonight?
		
Click to expand...

and clattenburg on the wing #20.......  :whoo:


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			basically *if the ref would have sent him off that would of been the end of the matter* 3 game automatic ban and a struggler to add much else on. As there was no action penalty is much easier to impose i reckon the FA will go 6/7 and further censure.
Liverpool must be looking to offload if someone will give them the money they paid Ajax back?
		
Click to expand...

The ref didn't see the incident because it was off the ball, by a distance!





Doon frae Troon said:



			Not read all the threads so apologies if this has been said.

I think many miss the point of Suarez's actions, *the big defender was obstructing him from playing the ball and pushing him out of the way.*
This now seems to be common in football and many minutes are wasted by referees sorting these defenders out, seldom penalising them..
*The ref should have awarded Suarez a penalty/foul before he started biting him.*

Click to expand...

*Doon*, we're talking about the Liverpool v Chelsea game at the weekend. The one where Suarez turned into the defender, who blocked the ball, and, after seeing the ball travel a few yards away, whilst holding onto the Chelsea defender as the two of them jostled, grabbed the player's arm, looked for a nice juicy piece and BIT HIM.
What match were you watching?





Fish said:



			But there wasn't any "manhandling! LS had his left arm/hand on Ivans shoulder and made no effort to remove it, they were simply jostling for position, no issues what-so-ever with either of them doing that, its a physical game, or at least it should be to an extent.  But to then bite him is simply a moment of madness and the lad obviously has serious mental issues if he can react in ANY circumstances like that not once, but has history of it prior!

Personally, I also think that a bite is worse than a head-butt. Courts see head-butts as a very serious act and treat the using of the head in any assault no different to using a weapon", a bite is seen as a worse offence as it has far graver consequences, it is deemed as ABH and as such, a criminal offence.  I expect to be kicked on the football pitch, I don't expect to be bitten!

*The ref in all of this is hugely at fault, he has taken no notice TWICE when Ivan has clearly mimicked the actions of LS that he had bitten him and should have walked.
*
I think we should take a leaf from Rugby League and have a different colour card and put players "on report" to be judged by a panel later in the week but prior to any future matches if the ref believes something serious has happened but didn't see it. This I think will remove all the sly, intentional and blatant cheating that is growing in the game and when suitable fines and bans are put in place after any reported offence has been judged, managers will soon be more on the players backs to have them cut it out, or get rid.   

When you have the history of Liverpool thrown at you at every opportunity but accept what they have achieved in the past, players both skilful and hard but always fair decorated for decades and still seen around the club presently, it is a sad indictment that such a player like LS is part of that establishment displaying such a disgraceful act on the pitch wearing that shirt.

They should offload ASAP and _maybe_, there year will be next year, again 

Click to expand...

The referee cannot act upon the say so of a player regarding an incident he didn't see. 
If Suarez had been red carded on the back of Ivanovic's complaint we'd be heading down a very dangerous road indeed.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2013)

I think some teeth indentations in his arm would have been evidence enough, wouldn't it?


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2013)

Liverpool managing director, Ian Ayre, has stated the following regarding Luis Suarez:
    "As we keep saying, he signed a new four-year contract last  summer and we'd all love to see him here throughout that contract.  
                  He's a fantastic player, top scorer and *everything we'd want in a striker*, so there's no change there".  

I find that almost as astonishing as the bite!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think some teeth indentations in his arm would have been evidence enough, wouldn't it?
		
Click to expand...

But if the ref didn't see it, he can't give it, no matter how damning the evidence.

*Slime*.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 22, 2013)

Slime said:



			The referee cannot act upon the say so of a player regarding an incident he didn't see. 
If Suarez had been red carded on the back of Ivanovic's complaint we'd be heading down a very dangerous road indeed.

.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree 100% 



Slime said:



			Liverpool managing director, Ian Ayre, has stated the following regarding Luis Suarez:
    "As we keep saying, he signed a new four-year contract last  summer and we'd all love to see him here throughout that contract.  
                  He's a fantastic player, top scorer and *everything we'd want in a striker*, so there's no change there".  

I find that almost as astonishing as the bite!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness in football terms (which I think he means) he is everything you would want , he may be a bit of a nutter but he is a class player


----------



## One Planer (Apr 22, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			In fairness in football terms (which I think he means) he is everything you would want , he may be a bit of a nutter but he is a class player
		
Click to expand...

Bit like Big Duncan Ferguson eh Bill :ears:


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 22, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Bit like Big Duncan Ferguson eh Bill :ears:
		
Click to expand...

nutter of a legend ha ha 

Big Dunc had other qualities  , but wouldn't lace Suarez boots footballing wise 

Id love to have seen what would happen to  a dude like LS if he bit a dunc type player ha ha


----------



## One Planer (Apr 22, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Id love to have seen what would happen to  a dude like LS if he bit a dunc type player ha ha
		
Click to expand...

Something along the lines of this:


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 22, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Something along the lines of this:

View attachment 5798

Click to expand...



Well the free  toffees are for the kids , what did ya expect.. ?

If Dunc says don't eat it ... DONT EAT IT


----------



## One Planer (Apr 22, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Well the free  toffees are for the kids , what did ya expect.. ?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2013)

Slime said:



			But if the ref didn't see it, he can't give it, no matter how damning the evidence.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Bit like Big Duncan Ferguson eh Bill :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Who is the player who I reffered to earlier who did time in a Scottish jail for a headbutt


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 22, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Who is the player who I reffered to earlier who did time in a Scottish jail for a headbutt
		
Click to expand...

We know  & I also noticed our boy Fellaini got a mention in the thread aswell ..


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			We know  & I also noticed our boy Fellaini got a mention in the thread aswell ..
		
Click to expand...

They are doing well Bill


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 22, 2013)

Valentino said:



			They are doing well Bill 

Click to expand...

SSSSSH .. !!!!!  kinda  like don't mention the SHA... word in golf.. Don't tempt fate ha .


Pool are building something good under Rodgers & unless the americans insist or Suarez realy wants to go he will still be there doing more good than bad next season


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 22, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Ah Premiership football.  Played by morons who are managed by simpletons, all watched by a mixture of armchair experts, Stone Island clad imbeciles, gullible dullards and the terminally hard of learning. 

The Premiership product perfectly encapsulates what is wrong with modern Britain.   I used to love British football and now I don't  care if I never see another match in my life.  Most of it is very poor fare anyway with a poor standard of technical ability. 

As for Suarez,  what he has done is no worse than the spitting, swearing, wrestling, diving and conniving that the rest of the morally bankrupt proles in the Premier League do every week.  

And I reckon the whole thing is rigged to a certain extent too. More WWF then anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, I was with you all the way and about to give you a big thumbs up. Until you went a bit OTT with the match rigging.  But great post up to that point.  But you missed the fact that is is reported on by the media who in general are practically another marketing arm for the Premier League, as opposed to journalists that actually ask any searching or probing questions.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think they beat united's usual 96th minute offerings although that was the same official time added yesterday but I'm sure LS scored in the 97th!

It must be "red thing" 

Click to expand...

Come on, one thing I picked up on yesterday was the referee taking ages to get the match going again.

I've just watched the 2nd half again, and the ref took this amount of time for the following,from blowing the whistle to stop the game, to restarting it:-

The penalty - 2 minutes
The Carragher free kick (on edge of the box) - 1 min 50 secs
Shelveys booking/Oscar substitution  - 2 minutes
Mata getting Lucas booked - 1 minute
carragher getting spoken to by the ref,after leaving one on Torres - 50 secs
Bertrand being fouled and corner - 50 secs

At the match, I was apoplectic. To be fair it wasn't Chelsea really timewasting, but the ref just taking ages to get the game restarted, going round talking to people, letting people get drinks (and himself). I honestly thought it should have been 8 minutes,6 was not excessive. The above is also before substitutions, goal celebrations etc.

I've never seen a REFEREE timewaste so much in all my life.

I still remember the 7 mins put up for the CL semi-final 2nd leg at Anfield (Luis's "ghost" goal), without a physio being on the pitch, which was never investigated.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2013)

biting and he is scum of the earth? get real.

Spitting is worse imho. 

Headbutting, punching, diving, feigning injury... football is on a massive downhill spiral if you ask me. I wont defend him but some of the responses in the media are absolutely ludicrous, he is getting worse press today than the Boston bombers ffs!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

Some of the media response is crazy yes but he is doing himself no favours after everything that has gone on in the past. Biting is a bad as spitting and I cannot ever recall another player biting another on the pitch in the UK. He is a vile character and the sooner the prem is rid of him the better, great player mind you.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2013)

Spitting at a player is worse! Plenty have done that or elbowed off the ball but thats ok. Any violence against another player should be treated equally if you ask me regardless how it was done.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Spitting at a player is worse! Plenty have done that or elbowed off the ball but thats ok. Any violence against another player should be treated equally if you ask me regardless how it was done.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with everything else you said in the other post, have to agree to disagree on the biting v spitting debate, they are as bad as each other given the tough choice I would rather be spat at the bitten at least you can wash the spit off not like having some animals teeth marks embedded in your arm. Will be interesting to see what the FA do on this anyway.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2013)

thats the thing its personal interpretation, spitting at someone for me is vile.

he wont be sold I dont think but wont play again this season and possibly the 1st 3 or 4 of next. I like how he apologised and fined donating to hillsborough fund, yes its papering over the cracks but its a start and I believe he does deserve the opportunity as many a game this season he has been a very good player for us and towards his opponents.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Why do the police not get involved ? its an assault  the same as biting someone because they bump into you on the street.Not a great role model.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2013)

because Ivanovic didnt want to take any further


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

If Police start getting involved in stuff that happens on the pitch it will become a bigger mess than it already is, fight breaks out between two team, somebody elbows somebody the list goes on where the fuzz could get involved. HE should not play again this season and certainly not for the first 3 or 4 of next either. With regards to him being sold I am not so sure, if LFC do not get into europe then the temptation to cash in must be high, if somebody comes in with around Â£30 million then it may prove tempting.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 22, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			because Ivanovic didnt want to take any further
		
Click to expand...

 Ivanovic isn't the police or procurator fiscal,  should it not be up to them to say if a crime / assault has happened .


----------



## Iaing (Apr 22, 2013)

Perhaps he has a hidden side and just likes giving men love bites.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			They should offload ASAP and _maybe_, there year will be next year, again 

Click to expand...

Yeah that's gonna work! Get shot of your highest scorer and the highest scorer in the premiership when your problem is scoring goals. Great plan!!

He's been fined by the club, ordered to attend anger management classes and will get a 3 match ban from the FA. 

Move along nothing more to see here.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 22, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			If Police start getting involved in stuff that happens on the pitch it will become a bigger mess than it already is, fight breaks out between two team, somebody elbows somebody the list goes on where the fuzz could get involved. HE should not play again this season and certainly not for the first 3 or 4 of next either. With regards to him being sold I am not so sure, if LFC do not get into europe then the temptation to cash in must be high, if somebody comes in with around Â£30 million then it may prove tempting.
		
Click to expand...

 As said in a earlier post  Duncan Ferguson a Rangers and Everton player was jailed in 1995  for 3 months for headbutting during a game.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			As said in a earlier post  Duncan Ferguson a Rangers and Everton player was jailed in 1995  for 3 months for headbutting during a game.
		
Click to expand...

He was however the reson the police stepped in was that he had 4 previous convictions away from football, so they obviously decided to step in and try and teach him a lesson. Where do you draw the line for police getting involved though that is the problem, I would rather they be out on the streets catching real crooks that fannying about with fruit loop footballers who have had a dust up on the pitch.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Ivanovic isn't the police or procurator fiscal,  should it not be up to them to say if a crime / assault has happened .

Click to expand...

Excuse me, can you move over there and get in the "overreactors" line, please.

No not there, that's the biased line. The one in between the "obvious agenda" and the "I'll just quote Robbie Savage/Joey Barton, to sound controversial" line.

Sheesh.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't see the point in splitting hairs over a bite is worse then headbutting is worse than spitting, or vice versa. All are well over the line. Should LFC get rid? That's up to them but TBH is any club squeaky clean in the idiot department? Pretty much every club has had its fair share of crazies at one time or another.

His previous ban for biting was 7 matches. Should that be taken into account? Should his previous transgressions be taken into account? I guess the FA has a duty of care to all the other players but if they act true to form it'll be a 2 match ban and a trip to Disneyland Paris.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 23, 2013)

F.A are a bunch of idiots & are on a hiding to nothing on this one , what ever ban he gets is going to be compared to others , is the biting worse than the racism ones that have gone before ? is biting one worse than a leg breaking or carrer ending tackle ..

Not having a go at LFC here guys & NO I don't have the answer but is fining a millionaire a punishment ? why didn't they send him to work with the schools or under age soccer .. something he would have to actualy do .. don't get me wrong its great the fund gets a windfall , but a windfall for this reason .. im not so sure .. as I said its an observation not a critisism


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder what Suarez would have been thinking if he watched van Persie last night.
I bet he'd have felt slightly foolish.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			F.A are a bunch of idiots & are on a hiding to nothing on this one , what ever ban he gets is going to be compared to others , is the biting worse than the racism ones that have gone before ? is biting one worse than a leg breaking or carrer ending tackle ..

Not having a go at LFC here guys & NO I don't have the answer but is fining a millionaire a punishment ? why didn't they send him to work with the schools or under age soccer .. something he would have to actualy do .. don't get me wrong its great the fund gets a windfall , but a windfall for this reason .. im not so sure .. as I said its an observation not a critisism
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, fines for players at this level mean nothing.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 23, 2013)

As an aside...

Anyone else remember the Norman Hunter Bites Yer Legs banner from back in the day...


----------



## Five&One (Apr 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Totally agree, fines for players at this level mean nothing.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that there is a regulation or a standard in footballers contracts which specifies the highest possible disciplinary punishment as being 2 weeks wages.

It is of course open to Liverpool FC to revert to standard EU employment law and dismiss him for gross misconduct, taking into account his previous transgressions which include one other sackable offence.

What Liverpool have done here is disgusting protectionism. They have applied the maximum disciplinary punishment which is a drop in the ocean to Suarez and theyve played the Hillsborough card rather offensively and not for the first time. What proportion of Suarez's hefty salary to date has previously been given to a Hillsborough fund ? Exactly what I'm thinking it is probably.

They should have had the balls to sack him over the racism thing and they are being re-visited for retaining the services of a lunatic simply because he is an asset that they have no hope whatsoever of replacing within their budget. They bleat about their reputation as if its intact, thriving and something to be proud of, whereas every one outside of Merseyside knows that the reputation of Liverpool FC has never managed to climb out of the gutter that Heysel threw it into. They're just scared to actually come out and say it about that particular club purely and simply because of the 96. The media know it. Liverpool FC know it and the FA know it.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah sack their only world class player that they paid Â£25 million for, so they end up vastly out of pocket and a world class player short no football club in the world would have sacked him racist or not


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 23, 2013)

Five&One said:



			I'm sure that there is a regulation or a standard in footballers contracts which specifies the highest possible disciplinary punishment as being 2 weeks wages.

It is of course open to Liverpool FC to revert to standard EU employment law and dismiss him for gross misconduct, taking into account his previous transgressions which include one other sackable offence.

What Liverpool have done here is disgusting protectionism. They have applied the maximum disciplinary punishment which is a drop in the ocean to Suarez and theyve played the Hillsborough card rather offensively and not for the first time. What proportion of Suarez's hefty salary to date has previously been given to a Hillsborough fund ? Exactly what I'm thinking it is probably.

They should have had the balls to sack him over the racism thing and they are being re-visited for retaining the services of a lunatic simply because he is an asset that they have no hope whatsoever of replacing within their budget. They bleat about their reputation as if its intact, thriving and something to be proud of, whereas every one outside of Merseyside knows that the reputation of Liverpool FC has never managed to climb out of the gutter that Heysel threw it into. They're just scared to actually come out and say it about that particular club purely and simply because of the 96. The media know it. Liverpool FC know it and the FA know it.
		
Click to expand...

Where your thoughts might be true & maybe they should have sacked him , you tell me any business that could/ would write off a possible Â£20 million asset .. as you said yourself ..

"simply because he is an asset that they have no hope whatsoever of replacing within their budget." 

LFC like all other clubs is a business , businesses need to be successful &profitable and yes it is as "simple" as that ..


----------



## Five&One (Apr 23, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Where your thoughts might be true & maybe they should have sacked him , you tell me any business that could/ would write off a possible Â£20 million asset .. as you said yourself ..

"simply because he is an asset that they have no hope whatsoever of replacing within their budget." 

LFC like all other clubs is a business , businesses need to be successful &profitable and yes it is as "simple" as that ..
		
Click to expand...

Thats the reality and I have no real problem with it. Sad though it is. However, to bring Hillsborough into the equation is a cynical attempt to soften opinion and I'd be quite concerned if I was a relative about how often Liverpool play the Hillsborough card when it isnt relevant to the issue at hand.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2013)

Five&One said:



			Thats the reality and I have no real problem with it. Sad though it is. However, to bring Hillsborough into the equation is a cynical attempt to soften opinion and I'd be quite concerned if I was a relative about how often Liverpool play the Hillsborough card when it isnt relevant to the issue at hand.
		
Click to expand...

Hillsborough is not a "card" - it is a 24 year open wound, and for you to just dismiss it as that, says more about you.

I'd like to see you raise that subject so flippantly to someones face, rather than from behind a safe keyboard.


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2013)

That should do it .

*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha love it:rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2013)

Lets be honest,it wasn't Surez's idea to pay the fine to the Hillsborough foundation. He's not smart enough. It'll av been some PR spin doctor's idea. Couldn't they have just paid it to them with out broadcasting it???


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2013)

From Suarez' point of view, what's the problem, not going to get any medals this year, maybe he fancies starting his holidays early, and he knows  that any ban will just be an FA one, so if he did get the boot from anfield , he knows could walk into another well paid team 
anywhere in the world, agent in tow and start again.

Needs an introduction to the real world

The only thing you can say is that he won't be able to do that in 5/6 years time as nobody will want him


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 23, 2013)

"When you live on a farm and you bite someones arm that's a Suarez
When your forehead is wide and your teeth are offside that's a Suarez
When you cheat and you dive and hate Jackson Five that's a Suarez
When your gums are so tight like you've strained for a s++++e that's a Suarez!!


----------



## Sweep (Apr 23, 2013)

All very noble talk from the manager last night about no-one being bigger than the club and today no more than an undisclosed fine. As many have said on here, what is the point of a fine to a top footballer these days? And when in the real world do you get to choose where your fine goes? I have to agree, it is a cynical ploy. As Liverbirdie says, Hillsborough is a 24 year open wound and that makes this so much worse IMHO.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2013)

Sweep said:



			All very noble talk from the manager last night about no-one being bigger than the club and today no more than an undisclosed fine. As many have said on here, what is the point of a fine to a top footballer these days? And when in the real world do you get to choose where your fine goes? I have to agree, it is a cynical ploy. As Liverbirdie says, Hillsborough is a 24 year open wound and that makes this so much worse IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have slightly mis-understood me.

I was posting in response to the bitter fool who is bringing Heysel up and talking about Hillsborough as a "card".

From what we're led to believe, Suarez, not the club, asked for it to be donated to the HFSG. Ok, I'm not naive enough to think that this may not have been instigated by the club, but does it matter? I think it would have been better to offer it to a charity of Ivanovic's choice, but there you go.

The fact is he has been fined, which I don't think will make any difference, although at least the fines have gone outside the club, and to a worthy cause. I think 4-6 matches ban is about right.

I won't defend what he has done, but I will defend against the hysterical reaction to it.

Before Sunday, how many of us (outside of Spurs and Hammers fans) could name the last time a premiership player bit another - probably less than 2%. The Defoe/mascherano incident passed without any fanfare. Compare it to this situation, totally different.
OK, Suarez doesn't do himself any favours, and has done it before, but an overreaction by the media,forums and people with large chips on their shoulders towards LFC have blown it up out of all proportion.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 5837

Hahaha love it:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Why did vic even get involved , do all these clowns of footballers not realise its better to keep sthum.. 

Twitter is the worst thing ever happened football in years ha , never mind the diving


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think it would have been better to offer it to a charity of Ivanovic's choice, but there you go.

The fact is he has been fined, which I don't think will make any difference, although at least the fines have gone outside the club, and to a worthy cause. I think 4-6 matches ban is about right.

I won't defend what he has done, but I will defend against the hysterical reaction to it.

.
		
Click to expand...

Sums it up nicely I reckon .. :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 24, 2013)

LB - what luis has shown is that he learnt nothing from his 7 match ban for the same offence.  what makes it more disgusting was that the actual incident was innocuous. granted the two players were having a go at each other all game. this happens all the time, its football. one has to conclude that he had it in his mind that he was going to chew him, the next chance he got. there wasnt even anything sly about it. he just chomped then hung on. disgusting! 

its just a pity ivanovic didnt put his left hand fist across luis' mouth as he was grinding down on him. that it what he deserved!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2013)

A load of over-hyped, over-the-top hysterical reaction if you ask me.  Acting like a little kid losing his head - and let's be clear - Suarez didn't actually bite Ivanovich - there were abnsouitely no marks on his skin according to Mersdeyside police - never mind broken skin.  Grab huis shirt in his teeth and shook it a bit - bit like what you dog does.  In moments of lunacy/madness, intent is debatable - did Suarez intend to bite Ivanovic - I strongly suspect not.  Those of you without kids will never have a child grab your arm and pretend to sink his teeth into it as he is angry with you.  They usually don't actually bite you - but biting is a human instinct reaction.

It looked - well stupid is what it looked.  Did it look nasty - like nasty in a deliberate leg-breaking tackle or cheekbone breaking elbow?  IMO no it didn't.  So let's step back from the pantomime that surrounds Suarez - this is really 'boo hiss he's behind you' pantomime villain stuff.  It is not the end of civilisation as we know it. What he needs is for his mum to give him a good skelp over the ear and tell him to grow up and stop embarrasing himself.  3 match ban for serious ungentlemanly conduct.


----------



## Whee (Apr 24, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			"When you live on a farm and you bite someones arm that's a Suarez
When your forehead is wide and your teeth are offside that's a Suarez
When you cheat and you dive and hate Jackson Five that's a Suarez
When your gums are so tight like you've strained for a s++++e that's a Suarez!!
		
Click to expand...

Absolute genius.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 24, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A load of over-hyped, over-the-top hysterical reaction if you ask me.  Acting like a little kid losing his head - and let's be clear - Suarez didn't actually bite Ivanovich - there were abnsouitely no marks on his skin according to Mersdeyside police - never mind broken skin.  Grab huis shirt in his teeth and shook it a bit - bit like what you dog does.  In moments of lunacy/madness, intent is debatable - did Suarez intend to bite Ivanovic - I strongly suspect not.  Those of you without kids will never have a child grab your arm and pretend to sink his teeth into it as he is angry with you.  They usually don't actually bite you - but biting is a human instinct reaction.

It looked - well stupid is what it looked.  Did it look nasty - like nasty in a deliberate leg-breaking tackle or cheekbone breaking elbow?  IMO no it didn't.  So let's step back from the pantomime that surrounds Suarez - this is really 'boo hiss he's behind you' pantomime villain stuff.  It is not the end of civilisation as we know it. What he needs is for his mum to give him a good skelp over the ear and tell him to grow up and stop embarrasing himself.  3 match ban for serious ungentlemanly conduct.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:  i dont have time to take this post apart. im sure someone else will !!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			:rofl:  i dont have time to take this post apart. im sure someone else will !!
		
Click to expand...

I know, I could not believe what I was reading I let somebody else comment first just in case it was just me but obviously not. This has to be amongst the daftest posts I have ever read on here:rofl:


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 24, 2013)

Believe the 'victim' has made less of a fuss than those on any of the forums or media...

Respect :thup:...


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 24, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			Believe the 'victim' has made less of a fuss than those on any of the forums or media...

Respect :thup:...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the victim has lockjaw... He may not have been up to date on his tetanus shots.......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			I know, I could not believe what I was reading I let somebody else comment first just in case it was just me but obviously not. This has to be amongst the daftest posts I have ever read on here:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Really? - to an extent I was playing devil's advocate becuase what he did was not really nasty or visciouds - it was frankly more stupid, pathetic and rather funny than anything else.  IMO it is the unusual nature of this that has sparked off the 'shock horror' rather than what hurt (if indeed any actual hurt) was inflicted - I understand that that Ivanovic did not suffer any hurt as such.  So tell me what is the REALLy big deal about this.  If Suarez had bitten the guys nose off or an ear lobe - of course yes - physical assault.  I'm really not interested in what Suarez MIGHT have done - but what Suarez ACTUALLY did is silly and ungentlemanly rather than anything else.  Ivanovic probably just thought - 'what a p***k' and he'd be right.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			LB - what luis has shown is that he learnt nothing from his 7 match ban for the same offence.  what makes it more disgusting was that the actual incident was innocuous. granted the two players were having a go at each other all game. this happens all the time, its football. one has to conclude that he had it in his mind that he was going to chew him, the next chance he got. there wasnt even anything sly about it. he just chomped then hung on. disgusting! 

its just a pity ivanovic didnt put his left hand fist across luis' mouth as he was grinding down on him. that it what he deserved!
		
Click to expand...

Again mate, I'm not defending what he has done, but some of the hysteria over this is equally stupid.


----------



## Five&One (Apr 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hillsborough is not a "card" - it is a 24 year open wound, and for you to just dismiss it as that, says more about you.

I'd like to see you raise that subject so flippantly to someones face, rather than from behind a safe keyboard.
		
Click to expand...

Steady On there !!! Of course it isnt a card and I didnt dismiss it as such. But be honest. Suarez has quite probably donated the sq root of nothing to the Hillsborough fund personally. Liverpool FC have diverted Suarez's fine to this fund in an attempt to soften attitudes and not be such massive losers in the PR battle that Suarez brings to the table. Personally if I were a relative I'd be rather irked.

I'm more than happy to stand by that view, face to face or otherwise and there is nothing flippant about it.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Really? - to an extent I was playing devil's advocate becuase* what he did was not really nasty or visciouds *- it was frankly more stupid, pathetic *and rather funny* than anything else.  IMO it is the unusual nature of this that has sparked off the 'shock horror' rather than what hurt (if indeed any actual hurt) was inflicted - I understand that that Ivanovic did not suffer any hurt as such.  So tell me what is the REALLy big deal about this.  If Suarez had bitten the guys nose off or an ear lobe - of course yes - physical assault.  I'm really not interested in what Suarez MIGHT have done - but what Suarez ACTUALLY did is silly and ungentlemanly rather than anything else.  Ivanovic probably just thought - 'what a p***k' and he'd be right.
		
Click to expand...

Biting someone is not nasty? Glad your not a lawmaker
Glad you found it funny your probably the only one
Silly and ungentlemany is one way of putting it. Vile and disgraceful would be how I would describe it


----------



## bozza (Apr 24, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Why did vic even get involved , do all these clowns of footballers not realise its better to keep sthum.. 

Twitter is the worst thing ever happened football in years ha , never mind the diving
		
Click to expand...

It's a parody twitter account.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 24, 2013)

News filtering through on Radio 2 he's been handed a 10 match ban!

Not seen it confirmed yet though.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 24, 2013)

Scratch that!!

Just been confirmed  on Sky News



Thoughts folks?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 24, 2013)

Gareth said:



			News filtering through on Radio 2 he's been handed a 10 match ban!

Not seen it confirmed yet though.
		
Click to expand...

bbc sport website comfirms it, has until friday to appeal.


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Apr 24, 2013)

wow, what a joke the FA are. a bite is worse than racism?!


----------



## brendy (Apr 24, 2013)

As a lifelong LFC supporter, I wish it was ten times longer, he is pulling the reputation of the rest of the players down. This is Carraghers last season and that fact is being totally dragged through the bushes (for want of other words). This should be Carraghers year for the right reasons, not Suarez's for the wrong ones.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Scratch that!!

Just been confirmed  on Sky News



Thoughts folks?
		
Click to expand...

Simple
You act like an Animal(literally not a la Roy Keane) then you deserve to get treated like one


----------



## One Planer (Apr 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Simple
You act like an Animal(literally not a la Roy Keane) then you deserve to get treated like one
		
Click to expand...



I actually think it's a little on the harsh side Ian, but I understand why they have done it.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2013)

About right I reckon. He is a marked man now, any time in future he steps out of line he will get hammered for it.


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 24, 2013)

Seems the FA decide on bans and fines by rolling a dice !

Sooner they get rid of their stupid rules on retrospective bans/fines the better, until then their judgements will just be seen as random acts.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 24, 2013)

bozza said:



			It's a parody twitter account.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies bozza , you've lost me mate ?

As I said in a post earlier FA due to their own previous misguided judgements & ruleings were on a hiding to nothing .. But 10 games is ridiculas 

But sure Juve only got fined Â£25,000 for racist chanting by the powers of European football so it seems the stupidity is rife in the games top brass


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2013)

Scotty_Tom said:



			wow, what a joke the FA are. a bite is worse than racism?!
		
Click to expand...

And he didn't actually really bite Ivanovich...broken legs, fractured cheekbones, racism, obscene language and behaviour - yup - none of these in same league as what Suarez did.  I repeat - he didn't actually cause Ivanovitch ANY physical harm - rather he gummed him at worse - will Ivanovich be mentally scarred for life - I doubt it.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 24, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And he didn't actually really bite Ivanovich...broken legs, fractured cheekbones, racism, obscene language and behaviour - yup - none of these in same league as what Suarez did.  I repeat - he didn't actually cause Ivanovitch ANY physical harm - rather he gummed him at worse - will Ivanovich be mentally scarred for life - I doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

dangerous tackles etc etc etc need to be punished.......but so does biting/spitting. it's not an either or. Both should be punished. 

10 games is harsh, any other player would have got less, but there is a circus that surrounds suarez. He does seem to attract controversy and cops a worse punishment accordingly. Defoe got nothing !!

the FA need a tariff like the RFU, it takes guesswork out the equation


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Biting someone is not nasty? Glad your not a lawmaker
Glad you found it funny your probably the only one
Silly and ungentlemany is one way of putting it. Vile and disgraceful would be how I would describe it
		
Click to expand...

Well I bet I'm not the only one who found it a bit funny - bit of a shock - but nonetheless amusing when you realise he didn;t actually harm Ivanovich in any way.  And - vile and disgraceful - nasty? - he didn't actually bite him.  Lots of this disgust would be absolutely valid if he had actually bitten him - I just hear a lot of noise being directed at a pantomime villain.  He's a **** - and a not very nice one at that - but this hysterical damning of him is OTT.  In truth 'grown up' who does this sort of thing actually needs a bit of help as much as damnation - he is a bit mentally unstable to be honest.  But hey - easier to ignore some facts, lock him up and throw away the key rather than see something like this for what it really is.  And haven't the FA (or whoever) been strong - not!


----------



## One Planer (Apr 24, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And he didn't actually really bite Ivanovich....
		
Click to expand...





Do you still stand by that comment?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2013)

therod said:



			dangerous tackles etc etc etc need to be punished.......but so does biting/spitting. it's not an either or. Both should be punished. 

10 games is harsh, any other player would have got less, but there is a circus that surrounds suarez. He does seem to attract controversy and cops a worse punishment accordingly. Defoe got nothing !!

the FA need a tariff like the RFU, it takes guesswork out the equation
		
Click to expand...

I agree - spitting is utterly revolting as would actually biting someone to the extent you hurt them.  What suarez actually did was idiotic and nuts - pure and simple, and also very disrespectful to the other player.  I would expect the next gobber to get 10+ game ban.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 24, 2013)

Gareth said:



View attachment 5849


Do you still stand by that comment?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Ivanovich was allergic to Suarez' lip balm......


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well I bet I'm not the only one who found it a bit funny - bit of a shock - but nonetheless amusing when you realise he didn;t actually harm Ivanovich in any way.  And - vile and disgraceful - nasty? - he didn't actually bite him.  Lots of this disgust would be absolutely valid if he had actually bitten him - I just hear a lot of noise being directed at a pantomime villain.  He's a **** - and a not very nice one at that - but this hysterical damning of him is OTT.  In truth 'grown up' who does this sort of thing actually needs a bit of help as much as damnation - he is a bit mentally unstable to be honest.  But hey - easier to ignore some facts, lock him up and throw away the key rather than see something like this for what it really is.  And haven't the FA (or whoever) been strong - not!
		
Click to expand...

In 247 posts on this thred not 1 person has mentioned anything in the way of it being funny so you are definitely in the minority there. Didnt actually bite him? must have been kissing him then again I have not seen anyone else on this thred that has said he didnt actually bite him. Early on in this thred I said a minimum 8 game ban would be right so the FA have got this one about right I reckon


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2013)

Gareth said:



View attachment 5849


Do you still stand by that comment?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - I read that Merseyside police had examined Ivanovich and there were no marks.  Though maybe that was some time afterwards.  OK - so I was misinformed. He's a **** - but I still believe it doesn't equate to a dangerous tackle breaking someone's leg and I still think the reaction has been OTT and hysterical.  

Look - I'm not defending him - I'm just trying tostand back from the melee and put a counter view that what he has done is not the worst crime ever perpetrated on a football pitch.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 24, 2013)

I said a minimum 8 game ban would be right so the FA have got this one about right I reckon
		
Click to expand...

maybe they have to take a stand, but biting itself doesn't really cause injury, unless it's on the face. Where do they go the next time a cheekbone is broken by an elbow? 15 games?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2013)

That's Liverpools 2013/14 season over then :rofl:


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			That's Liverpools 2013/14 season over then :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Cant see them picking many points in the first 6 games that is for sure Maybe 2014/2015 season will be their year


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



 Cant see them picking many points in the first 6 games that is for sure Maybe 2014/2015 season will be their year

Click to expand...

At least they've got there "History"


----------



## Rooter (Apr 24, 2013)

The FA or FIFA or UEFA whomever, should have "set" guide lines as per Rugby. I would say that Suarez bite would have been categorised as "low end" and if he chased and egg, he would be facing a ban of 24 weeks. There is no room for argument with this in place, the only disagreement will be the severity of the charge, ie low end or mid range etc... but at least there are standards!

See some examples below from the RFU:

Offence, Low end, Mid Range, Top end and Maximum ban

Punch, 2 weeks, 12 weeks, 24 weeks, 12 months
Headbutt, 6 weeks, 6 months, 12 months, 24 months
Kicking, 12 weeks, 36 weeks, 12 months, 18 months
*Biting, 24 weeks, 12 months, 24 months, 36 months*
verbal abuse of official, 6 weeks, 12 weeks, 36 weeks, 12 months
Spitting at a player, 4 weeks, 12 weeks, 24 weeks, 24 weeks
physical abuse of official, 24 weeks, 24 months, 5 years, LIFE
testical grabbing or squeezing/twisting, 12 weeks, 36 weeks, 12 months, 24 months


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			At least they've got there "History" 

Click to expand...

Think the Scouse lynch mob are gonna be after you shortly


----------



## Rooter (Apr 24, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Think the Scouse lynch mob are gonna be after you shortly
		
Click to expand...

Yes for his bad spelling, almost got it right!


----------



## Snelly (Apr 24, 2013)

I think 10 games is over the odds.  It was only a nibble.   

Conversely, I don't care. Football is generally disgraceful in the Premiership from every perspective.  

I would think there will be outrage and glee in equal measure from the Stone Island clad, moronic underclass that still thinks English elite football is anything other than a pathetic and unedifying spectacle. 


Thankfully the cricket season has started and good manners can return to sport in this country.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Think the Scouse lynch mob are gonna be after you shortly
		
Click to expand...

Reckon I'm safe for a while,they wash there shell suits on a Wednesday :thup:


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2013)

Cricket good manners!! Not the gentlemans game it used to be either. Not as bad as Football granted


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Apr 24, 2013)

who is Luiz Suarez?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Reckon I'm safe for a while,they wash there shell suits on a Wednesday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That is actually the funniest thing I have ever heard. It is original, current, witty and punctuated and spelt magnificently, again.

Any other piledrivers of magnificent wit, our Yorkshire Steven Fry?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2013)

Scotty_Tom said:



			who is Luiz Suarez?
		
Click to expand...

Dont matter you will not see him for a few months. Ask again around mid september


----------



## Rooter (Apr 24, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Thankfully the cricket season has started and good manners can return to sport in this country.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you 10/1 the next delivery is a no ball... every game has its problems!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2013)

Pulling people on there spelling 
Hit me where it hurts why don't u!


----------



## Rooter (Apr 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Pulling people on there spelling 
Hit me where it hurts why don't u!
		
Click to expand...

You have done it again!!!

THERE
THEIR
THEY'RE


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I'll give you 10/1 the next delivery is a no ball... every game has its problems!
		
Click to expand...

Freddie Flintoff and a Pedalo while on world cup duty, good manners


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Pulling people on there spelling 
Hit me where it hurts why don't u!
		
Click to expand...

I thought I'd help you out,it may deflect people away from the 25 year old recycled joke that was offered.

Go on do the "I was a caesarean birth - I get out the car through the sunroof" joke. It was out about the same time.:thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Thankfully the cricket season has started and good manners can return to sport in this country.
		
Click to expand...

:mmm: Not so sure. It is this time of the year that 'sledging' comes back into common usage. Especially so with the Aussie's touring.


----------



## smange (Apr 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I thought I'd help you out,it may deflect people away from the 25 year old recycled joke that was offered.

Go on do the "I was a caesarean birth - I get out the car through the sunroof" joke. It was out about the same time.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The Kop shows its surprise at length of Suarez ban


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2013)

Suarez was always going to get more than a 7 game ban, otherwise he would be getting off my leniently than he did for his last act of cannibalism. Ten games sounds about right, with perhaps an added thousands lines 'I must not bite my playmates'


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Excuse me, can you move over there and get in the "overreactors" line, please.

No not there, that's the biased line. The one in between the "obvious agenda" and the "I'll just quote Robbie Savage/Joey Barton, to sound controversial" line.

Sheesh.
		
Click to expand...

Booooom now that's wit:rofl:
& check out the grammar:thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 24, 2013)

Thread has now gone very...

'Oh dear' ...


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 24, 2013)

Far too many attempts to defend the indefensible in this thread I'm afraid. :angry:


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 24, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Far too many attempts to defend the indefensible in this thread I'm afraid. :angry:
		
Click to expand...

In fairness to the pool lads I don't think they tried to defend it at all .. they did quite rightly point out it had turned into a media frenzy ..  I wouldn't be a red & I think 10 matches is a bit OTT .. compared to other bans handed down for issues that are treated as serious or even more serious currently

As for the stirrers on the thread , sure they get ignored by the people who want to  have a discussion .. 

Ya hear that .. THEY GET IGNORED


----------



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2013)

Di canio only got 11 games for shoving that ref over :rofl:


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 24, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			In fairness to the pool lads I don't think they tried to defend it at all .. I wouldn't be a red & I think 10 matches is a bit OTT .. 

As for the stirrers on the thread , sure they get ignored by the people who want to  have a discussion .. 

Ya hear that .. THEY GET IGNORED 

Click to expand...

No need to shout.  He deserves his ban, perhaps he will desist from biting an opponent a 3rd time.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			In fairness to the pool lads I don't think they tried to defend it at all .. I wouldn't be a red & I think 10 matches is a bit OTT .. 

As for the stirrers on the thread , sure they get ignored by the people who want to  have a discussion .. 

Ya hear that .. THEY GET IGNORED 

Click to expand...

I agree,best to ignore them :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 24, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			No need to shout.  .
		
Click to expand...

maybe not at you but some need reminding ha  



Pin-seeker said:



			I agree,best to ignore them :thup:
		
Click to expand...

sorry did you say something :rofl:

Good man glad to hear that


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2013)

A 10 match ban for a repeat offender ......................... I think that's about right.
I bet he's already booked his extended holiday.
He'll probably head for somewhere nice and quiet like this place, which seems apt.
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=e...2k&biw=1411&bih=961&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			No need to shout.  He deserves his ban, perhaps he will desist from biting an opponent a 3rd time.
		
Click to expand...

They should put in a 3 bites and your out law in place


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			In fairness to the pool lads I don't think they tried to defend it at all .. they did quite rightly point out it had turned into a media frenzy ..  I wouldn't be a red & I think 10 matches is a bit OTT .. compared to other bans handed down for issues that are treated as serious or even more serious currently
		
Click to expand...

And that is all I am saying also.  Is this REALLY as bad as it is being painted?  Many will say yes - I disagree.  And that's all.  I simply disagree it was THAT bad.

In truth I don't really care one way or the other as what I think matters not a jot.  I just do not like over-reaction and media-storms over things that in truth are pretty inconsequential in the great scheme of things.


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Di canio only got 11 games for shoving that ref over :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Ref dived though.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			That is actually the funniest thing I have ever heard. It is original, current, witty and punctuated and spelt magnificently, again.

Any other piledrivers of magnificent wit, our Yorkshire Steven Fry?
		
Click to expand...

Calm down calm down...... It's only 10 





Giggsy's got 13 :lol:


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			That is actually the funniest thing I have ever heard. It is original, current, witty and punctuated and spelt magnificently, again.

Any other piledrivers of magnificent wit, our Yorkshire Steven Fry?
		
Click to expand...

Probably best to spell Stephen correctly if you're going to mock someone else for their spelling...


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2013)

Got some real promise this thread now


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Probably best to spell Stephen correctly if you're going to mock someone else for their spelling...
		
Click to expand...

 well this is awkward! 
Hahahaha


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



 Got some real promise this thred now
		
Click to expand...

It's 'thread' mate, not 'thred'. 
Sorry *In_The_Rough*, just joining the party.
Wow, I've got to be careful myself, now.


*Slime*.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 24, 2013)

It is  a shame how quickly people become sidetracked and take things to heart. If there is a spelling mistake so be it. If someone has a dig at another member take it on the chin and laugh it off.

Everyone, well almost, has an opinion and that is all it is. Whether Stephen is spelt wrong am I bothered, more interested in the content of the post and the topic being discussed. Gents at times we all need to move on!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2013)

Slime said:



			It's 'thread' mate, not 'thred'. 
Sorry *In_The_Rough*, just joining the party.
Wow, I've got to be careful myself, now.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

You will slip up soon enough and I will be ready and waiting


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			You will slip up soon enough and I will be ready and waiting

Click to expand...

Haha don't wory about it mate,I don't know the difference between There,Their & They're. But I can spell Stephen :clap:


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Probably best to spell Stephen correctly if you're going to mock someone else for their spelling...
		
Click to expand...

Boom


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2013)

Well boys more than happy to speak footy on here, whether my team or not.

However, when things like Heysel and Hillsborough get brought into things like this, I think it is better to bow out. I haven't defended Suarez on this one, I think the ban was excessive, but when the lives of 39 people and 96 people are so cheaply and flippantly bandied about, it speaks for itself. These are peoples lives and relatives we are talking about.

I may just leave this one to the trolls, before I get wound up even more. Kellfire seems to have got what I presume he wanted from this thread, a lot of fall out on the forum. I can only see this going this way even further, and I have already contributed towards this.

95% of footy fans in the OOB can seem to discuss things within reason, but the trolls and wind up merchants always win out in the end, but football disasters or any disasters are over the line.

Once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well boys more than happy to speak footy on here, whether my team or not.

However, when things like Heysel and Hillsborough get brought into things like this, I think it is better to bow out. I haven't defended Suarez on this one, I think the ban was excessive, but when the lives of 39 people and 96 people are so cheaply and flippantly bandied about, it speaks for itself. These are peoples lives and relatives we are talking about.

I may just leave this one to the trolls, before I get wound up even more. Kellfire seems to have got what I presume he wanted from this thread, a lot of fall out on the forum. I can only see this going this way even further, and I have already contributed towards this.

95% of footy fans in the OOB can seem to discuss things within reason, but the trolls and wind up merchants always win out in the end, but football disasters or any disasters are over the line.

Once bitten, twice shy. 

Click to expand...

Trolls???? Pick ya Teddy up pal


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Trolls???? Pick ya Teddy up pal
		
Click to expand...

You leave my teddy alone - his name is Stephen (or is it Steven).

Anyway, I can't pick him up, I've got my ball in my hands, which I'm taking home.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 24, 2013)

10 games seems about right.  i think the fa can be too lenient at times.    

i dont agree with the "if the ref deals with it" its over thing. i think each case should be looked at and massive bans for REAL foul play.  also the argurment of "so and so only got x amount of games" doesnt cut it for me.  if it was me i would say they should have got more now heres you ban! 


biting has to be nipped in the bud


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well boys more than happy to speak footy on here, whether my team or not.

*However, when things like Heysel and Hillsborough get brought into things like this, I think it is better to bow out. I haven't defended Suarez on this one, I think the ban was excessive, but when the lives of 39 people and 96 people are so cheaply and flippantly bandied about, it speaks for itself. These are peoples lives and relatives we are talking about.
*
I may just leave this one to the trolls, before I get wound up even more. Kellfire seems to have got what I presume he wanted from this thread, a lot of fall out on the forum. I can only see this going this way even further, and I have already contributed towards this.

95% of footy fans in the OOB can seem to discuss things within reason, but the trolls and wind up merchants always win out in the end, but football disasters or any disasters are over the line.

Once bitten, twice shy. 

Click to expand...

Now I'm not a L'pool supporter in any way shape or form, I think Suarez is a loose cannon and I also think that L'pool may be better off without him in the long run, just my opinion, BUT, and that is a big but, *Liverbirdie* is spot on regarding when Heysel and Hillsborough are brought into this debate.
This is about one player's biting of another player, no more, no less, so please, lets keep to the matter in hand.
He's got a 10 game ban and I hope L'pool don't appeal. They should just take it on the chin, deal with Suarez internally, however they see fit, and try to put this sorry saga behind them.

*Slime*.


----------



## Five&One (Apr 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well boys more than happy to speak footy on here, whether my team or not.

However, when things like Heysel and Hillsborough get brought into things like this, I think it is better to bow out. I haven't defended Suarez on this one, I think the ban was excessive, but when the lives of 39 people and 96 people are so cheaply and flippantly bandied about, it speaks for itself. These are peoples lives and relatives we are talking about.

I may just leave this one to the trolls, before I get wound up even more. Kellfire seems to have got what I presume he wanted from this thread, a lot of fall out on the forum. I can only see this going this way even further, and I have already contributed towards this.

95% of footy fans in the OOB can seem to discuss things within reason, but the trolls and wind up merchants always win out in the end, but football disasters or any disasters are over the line.

Once bitten, twice shy. 

Click to expand...

Not sure where this has all come from mate. Liverpool FC themselves brought Hillsborough into the equation by publicly announcing where the fine money was going. Excuse us if some of us think that was a cynical attempt to put a silver lining in the cloud.

It seems to me like Liverpool FC have this invisible immunity from criticism because they suffered Hillsborough.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't think that a 10 game ban was enough. UEFA should honour the FA ban across Europe to ensure that a move to a European club doesn't shorten the ban by 6 games.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 25, 2013)

Also all future games he should have to wear a muzzle!


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 25, 2013)

harpo_72 said:



			Also all future games he should have to wear a muzzle!
		
Click to expand...

and flippers


----------



## thecraw (Apr 25, 2013)

Liverpool stand by a racist and a thug.

Great family club. They actually think the ban is harsh????

I'd have him on the transfer list and training on his own. Disgusting human being.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 25, 2013)

I would have let Ivanovic knock his teeth out, sometimes the the punishment has to teach a lesson and pain is a damn good educator! I was the youngest boy in our family and believe me I rarely started anything because I knew I was going to get hurt. Having said that though I am sure there are people who would say it just causes more issues ... But that is whole argument for another thread. 
Look up Red Dwarf , the justice zone, a brilliant solution if only it was possible!


----------



## bozza (Apr 25, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Probably best to spell Stephen correctly if you're going to mock someone else for their spelling...
		
Click to expand...

If we are going to be arsey about spelling I think the OP needs to check his spelling in the thread title he started!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2013)

bozza said:



			If we are going to be arsey about spelling I think the OP needs to check his spelling in the thread title he started! 

Click to expand...

Fancy spelling someone's name wrong..............


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 25, 2013)

Slime said:



			Now I'm not a L'pool supporter in any way shape or form, I think Suarez is a loose cannon and I also think that L'pool may be better off without him in the long run, just my opinion, BUT, and that is a big but, *Liverbirdie* is spot on regarding when Heysel and Hillsborough are brought into this debate.
This is about one player's biting of another player, no more, no less, so please, lets keep to the matter in hand.
He's got a 10 game ban and I hope L'pool don't appeal. They should just take it on the chin, deal with Suarez internally, however they see fit, and try to put this sorry saga behind them.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Slime. People bringing those incidents into the debate are out of line. Yes the fine is going to the Hillsborough charity and it is a bit of PR stunt, but that is what is happening and I do not see what the big problem is. Couple of hundred thousand back into the club or into a worth wile charity, I know which one I would opt for.

Sometimes you get some good football debate on here, far better than with footie forums due to the biased side of an avid football supporter. Problem is with thread like most on here people come on start picking on poor use of grammar and spelling. I just find it a bit sad when good threads end up like this as it is hard to read through what is relevant. Why do people have to try and make them self feel better by picking on other peoples mistakes. Just think that person you are having a go at may have learning difficulties and they not be able to read and write to the level that you can.


----------



## bozza (Apr 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fancy spelling someone's name wrong..............
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to have his life because he is always pulling me up on my spelling!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Well said Slime. People bringing those incidents into the debate are out of line. Yes the fine is going to the Hillsborough charity and it is a bit of PR stunt, but that is what is happening and I do not see what the big problem is. Couple of hundred thousand back into the club or into a worth wile charity, I know which one I would opt for.

Sometimes you get some good football debate on here, far better than with footie forums due to the biased side of an avid football supporter. Problem is with thread like most on here people come on start picking on poor use of grammar and spelling. I just find it a bit sad when good threads end up like this as it is hard to read through what is relevant. Why do people have to try and make them self feel better by picking on other peoples mistakes. Just think that person you are having a go at may have learning difficulties and they not be able to read and write to the level that you can.
		
Click to expand...

Lets be honest a debate on Football,Religion or politics is never going to end well. & as for people correcting spelling & grammar,It's a bit Alan Partridge isn't it.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Apr 25, 2013)

Can't believe there's over 300 posts on that vermin saurez !! No excuse and 10 game ban fits the crime. He got a 7 game ban in holland and he's never learned one thing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2013)

bozza said:



			I'm going to have his life because he is always pulling me up on my spelling!
		
Click to expand...

Are you getting  bit itchy bozza . sorry touchy.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 26, 2013)

Ooohhh, is it a spelling thread.  Excellent.  In which case for chuffs sake everyone, work out the difference between your and you're please as it drives me up the wall.  Sorry, needed to get that off my chest.

As for Suarez then to be honest I don't really care if he never plays again or plays every game.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 26, 2013)

Suarez decides not to contest the 10-match ban given to him by the Football Association for biting Branislav Ivanovic
		
Click to expand...

What do we think folks?

Sign of a guilty man or someone who doesn't think it's worth the hassle?


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 26, 2013)

Gareth said:



			What do we think folks?

 someone who doesn't think it's worth the hassle?
		
Click to expand...

Probably not , id say he is heading out of the EPL altogether ..


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;97C7oA1Sy50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=97C7oA1Sy50[/video]


----------



## Joff (Apr 26, 2013)

That video highlighted just how good he is. If he was crap, would this have hit 33 pages and had loads of youtube vids? No. Where's the Michael Brown video and thread?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2013)

Adi2Dassler said:



			[video=youtube;97C7oA1Sy50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=97C7oA1Sy50[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Rodgers & LFC should watch this before crying about a apparent witch hunt against Suarez. He's a dirty b#*+#Â¥d!


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2013)

The blokes got serious issues.  I watched it a couple of times and I'm sorry to say I think there is intent with 90% of all of those replays to do harm and there not just late or miss-timed tackles. 

As soon as he realises he's done wrong, he always faints injury himself!

He has no control of his emotions or actions, such a waste but he's a loose cannon.


----------



## MarkA (Apr 26, 2013)

LFC fans must be proud to think he's their 'best' player!
WTF is Rodgers on supporting him and praising his attitude?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2013)

There's a lot of studs up in those clips!


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			There's a lot of studs up in those clips!
		
Click to expand...

And he's very rarely looking at the ball!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 26, 2013)

Not once was a Red card shown for any of those either


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			The blokes got serious issues.  I watched it a couple of times and I'm sorry to say I think there is intent with 90% of all of those replays to do harm and there not just late or miss-timed tackles. 

As soon as he realises he's done wrong, he always faints injury himself!

He has no control of his emotions or actions, such a waste but he's a loose cannon.
		
Click to expand...

That's the worst of it for me; the amount of times he feigns injury to try and cloud the issue as to what actually happened and  avoid punishment for his actions, just as he developed a limp after the bite which had certainly vanished by the 97th minute.  And he doesn't miss, does he.  I gave him the benefit of the doubt when he caught John Terry at Stamford Bridge earlier this season, looking at that lot I begin to wonder. 

I don't think the club come out of it with any credit either, defending him and whinging about the ban.  The only people who do are the vast majority of Liverpool supporters who have condemned his actions.


----------

